# Dojenje > Zaštitimo dojenje - laktivizam >  Reklama za adaptirano mlijeko na SuperRTL-u

## Ivana2

To me je stvarno iznenadilo. Ja sam mislila da se ne smije reklamirati na televiziji adaptirano mlijeko za bebe, a ovo je njemačka televizija i još k tome namjenjena djeci, a i inače se po reklamama vidi da su ciljane na populaciju majki od 20 do 40 godina. Reklama se pojavi jednom u rano poslijepodne. Mislila sam da to nije dopušteno u cijeloj EU. Buckasto dijete od oko 6 mj. drži flašicu, obiteljska idila i bezbrižan izraz majčinog lica...
Taj program se kod nas masovno gleda preko satelita. Proizvod se zove Aptimel. Ne znam je li krše neko pravilo o reklamiranju.

----------


## leonisa

u daaaa krse  :Sad:

----------


## M.a.r.t.a

i šta sad možemo? samo komentirati ili nekako reagirati?

----------


## Tina406

Što je loše u toj reklami? Da je više takvih reklama, mame koje ne mogu dojiti barem bi znale koje vrste adaptiranih mlijeka postoje, koje je najkvalitetnije, na koji način se priprema, sterilizira itd itd. 

Te reklame neće nagovoriti majke da prestanu dojiti svoju djecu, a pomoći će onim majkama koje ne mogu dojiti iz nekog razloga i pomoći im u odabiru najboljeg adaptiranog mlijeka za svoje bebice.

----------


## leonisa

> Što je loše u toj reklami? Da je više takvih reklama, mame koje ne mogu dojiti barem bi znale koje vrste adaptiranih mlijeka postoje, *[koje je najkvalitetnije*, na koji način se priprema, sterilizira itd itd. 
> .


ti stvarno mislis da ces TO saznati iz reklama?
zar stvarno mozes reci da si iz npr. reklama saznala na koji nacin tvoj omiljeni stolnjak postaje snjezno bijel? i da je fax manje kvalitetan od persila a ovaj pak od ariela, etc?

na pedijatru je da te informira o vrstama, kvaliteti, nacinu hranjenja i pripremi... stoga, ne mozes reci da ce bez reklama majke zivjeti u neznanju.

----------


## Tina406

> ar stvarno mozes reci da si iz npr. reklama saznala na koji nacin tvoj omiljeni stolnjak postaje snjezno bijel? i da je fax manje kvalitetan od persila a ovaj pak od ariela, etc?


Upravo to, iz reklama si sad nabrojala dosta proizvoda. Tako ćeš iz reklama saznati o kojim je proizvodima riječ, pa ćeš znati o čemu se treba dalje raspitivati. Kod pedijatra ćeš saznati one proizvode koje on sam promovira. Ugl. je to (kršitelj koda) koji je na dnu po kvaliteti.  :Kiss:

----------


## ljiljan@

Tina406 meni niti Ariel, niti jedan drugi detergent nije oprao veš onako kako to demonstriraju na reklamama. Uvijek ostanu mrlje. Tako je i s adaptiranim - ne može biti toliko dobro koliko ga nahvali onaj koji ga proizvodi.
Zašto onda i mi, mame dojilje ne bismo na sva usta hvalile ono što mi proizvodimo za svoju djecu - majčino mlijeko - najbolja hrana za dijete.

----------


## srecica

To sto se nesto puno i na sva zvona reklamira ne znaci da je dobro ili najkvalitetnije, nego ta kompanija ima puno love za marketing.

----------


## Tina406

> Tako je i s adaptiranim - ne može biti toliko dobro koliko ga nahvali onaj koji ga proizvodi.
> Zašto onda i mi, mame dojilje ne bismo na sva usta hvalile ono što mi proizvodimo za svoju djecu - majčino mlijeko - najbolja hrana za dijete.


Da, ali majke koje ne mogu dojiti nemaju drugi izlaz nego hraniti bebu AM. Stoga, reklame bi dobro došle da SAZNAJU koja mlijeka postoje na tržištu i onda dalje saznati koje je od tih najkvalitetnije, pošto one same NE PROIZVODE mlijeko koje bi u svakom slučaju bilo najzdarvije, ali ga jednostravno NEMA!

----------


## MGrubi

zato treba pitati pedijatra
jerbo bi svaka reklama rekla ovo: kupite mene ja sam najbolji!

i šta možeš saznati iz tog?
ništa

a mami koja ima bebu u skoku i koja plače i cendrava je i sisa non-stop (takav je skok) najmanje treba slika sretne mame + sretna beba+ bočica formule


njoj treba savjewt: to je skok, izdrži još malo

----------


## štrigica

> zato treba pitati pedijatra
> jerbo bi svaka reklama rekla ovo: kupite mene ja sam najbolji!


samo dijete nije veš pa da možeš eksperimentirati s raznim praškovima za pranje pa i ako uništiš neki komad možeš reći šteta, ali ajd dobro kupit ću si novi...
moj je B reka da će ić u Peveca kupit sestru   :Laughing:

----------


## Tina406

Teško da će te reklame nagovoriti tu majku da prestane dojiti, a ako hoće, onda će ju isto tako nešto ili netko drugi nagovoriti. Uostalom, svaka mlada mama zna da postoji AM, tako da opet može sama odlučiti hoće li dojiti ili ne. No, koliko mmladih mama baš same odustanu od dojenja? Jako malo. A koliko mladih mama iz nekog razloga ne može dojiti? Jako puno! I one već sve znaju da posotji AM, mnoge su i same bile na tome kao male. Stoga, kada se već zna da posotji, čemu onda braniti reklame? Čemu braniti tim mamama koje ne mogu dojiti, da vide i znaju kakva je ponuda na tržištu?

Zašto je teško pronaći pravilni načinn pripreme i ostale sitnice u pripremi (koje su jako važne za razvoj djeteta) općenito po netu. Zašto na stranicama Rode nema jedan odvojeni dio o AM? Zašto na ovom forumu nema niti jedan topic, a kamoli podforum o AM. Začudili biste se kolike majke hrane svoje bebe AM ili pak kombiniraju. Zašto se o tome ne govori javno i brane se reklame? Još malo pa će majke koje time hrane svoju djecu palit na lomači jer ne doje!

----------


## štrigica

tina pogledaj oko sebe šta je marketing u stanju napraviti...

zašto braniti reklame? baš iz ovog gore razloga... 
i za tvoju informaciju ima puno mladih i starih mama koje prestaju dojiti svojom voljom - moja šogi nije niti jedno dojila vlastitom voljom... evo ti jednog indikativnog podatka sa skoro pa vlastite kože - 
povući ću paralelu s nekim istraživanjima i reći kako moja dojena djeca (Iv 14 mj, B 20 mj) nemaju problema s nikakvim alergijama (do sada, kuc-kuc) a njeno su svo troje alergičari a najmlađa i astmatičar... prestala je dojiti kako bi mogla koristiti kontracepciju i tablete za mršavljenje  :shock: ali to je njen izbor...

----------


## happy mummy

> No, koliko mmladih mama baš same odustanu od dojenja? Jako malo.


rekla bih suprotno.istraživanje unicefa kaže da samo 17% posto majki isključivo nakon mjesec dana. nije moj stav, nego rezultat istraživanja.




> A koliko mladih mama iz nekog razloga ne može dojiti? Jako puno!


rekla bih suprotno.Medicinski gledano samo nekoliko (5-6%). opet, nije moj stav nego rezultat znanstvenog istraživanja




> Stoga, kada se već zna da posotji, čemu onda braniti reklame? Čemu braniti tim mamama koje ne mogu dojiti, da vide i znaju kakva je ponuda na tržištu?


Bit/svrha reklame/marketinga je u uvjeravanju, a ne u pružanju znantsveno utemeljenih, objektivnih činjenica.A proizvodi o kojima ovisi zdravlje djece ne smiju biti prepušteni uvjeravanju, nego stručnjacima (pedijatrima) koji bi trebali majku informirati o izboru na temelju znanstvenih činjenica.




> Zašto je teško pronaći pravilni načinn pripreme i ostale sitnice u pripremi (koje su jako važne za razvoj djeteta) općenito po netu.


To bi isto bilo kad da doziranje antibiotika za neku bolest tražiš na netu.AM nije prašak za robu. to je pripravak kojeg treba koristiti kao i lijek - u skladu s uputstvima. Pravilni način pripreme bi trebao biti jasno istaknut na pakiranju AM. isto tako bi trebale biti nabrojane opasnosti od nepravilnog korištenja formule. 




> Zašto na stranicama Rode nema jedan odvojeni dio o AM?


Roda je od rujna 2003. godina članica IBFANa - krovne asocijacija svih koji štite, promiču i pružaju podršku dojenju te podržavaju principe Međunarodnog pravilnika o marketingu nadomjestaka za majčino mlijeko. 




> Zašto na ovom forumu nema niti jedan topic, a kamoli podforum o AM.


vidi ovdje 
http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=50230




> Još malo pa će majke koje time hrane svoju djecu palit na lomači jer ne doje!


Nikoga se neće paliti na lomači. Odluka o dojenju ili nedojenju je odluka majke same, i nitko nema pravo utjecati na nju. Mi se zalažemo za pravo na informirani izbor - da svaka majka u trenutku kada donosi tu odluku ima na raspolaganju sve činjenice, objektivne i znanstveno utemeljene o svim prednostima i nedostacima dojenja i hranjenja adaptiranim mlijekom. i da na temelju toga donese odluku, a ne zato što je proizvođač xy rekao da je njihovo mlijeko po sastavu najsličnije majčinom, i još ima hrpu vitamina i minerala, te time doveo majku u zabludu kako je dojenje i AM isto, ili još gore, kako je AM bolje od dojenja.

----------


## MGrubi

> . No, koliko mmladih mama baš same odustanu od dojenja? Jako malo. A koliko mladih mama iz nekog razloga ne može dojiti? Jako puno! !


vidiš, prva pretpostavka ti je kriva
95% žena je u potpunosti sposobno dojiti tj. imaju funkcionalne mlječne žljezde

pa ipak 50% njih odustaje nakon 2. skoka u razvoju (oko mjesec i pol) , ostatak odustaje nakon najčešće i najtežeg skoka u +razvoju tj. sa 3 mj
a 18% ih doji još nakon 6mj

to su ti brojke

jako puno ih odustaje zbog krivih sabotažnih savjeta, da ih sad ne nabrajam, odustaju jer nailaze na probleme za koje ne znaju da imaju riješenje

a mnoge od njih i ne znaju da ako i krene nizbrdo pa je formula već ubaćena u dojenje, da postoji mogućnost povratka na sisu, samo na sisu

manji % je žena koje ne žele dojiti, i to je njihova odluka




> A koliko mladih mama iz nekog razloga ne može dojiti? Jako puno!


a sad gle ovo: mi , ljudi, kao vrsta postojimo najmanje 10 000 god, adaptirano postoji zadnjih 60-ak god
da je tvoja tvrdnja istinita tj. da je večina žena nesposobna dojiti (fizički nedostatak) onda bi večina beba umirale od gladi, a prema % koje sam navela samo bi 18% beba preživjelo
a da je to istinito nas ne bi bilo blizu 6 miljardi na Zemlji, jer bi izumrli u prvih 200-tinjak godina

osim toga, vidiš ti si žrtva marketinga adaptiranog, jer upravo točno takav stav stoji u knjižici Milupina prva godina (proizvođač adaptiranog) koja se dilalal okolo kao poklon mladim mamam

nije normalno da su večina žena nesposobne oddojiti svoju djecu
kao što si ti rekla

normalno je da se pojave problemi, no svi su rješivi sa pravim savjetima

zabranu reklamiranja ad-a nije izmislila Roda

----------


## Tina406

> njeno su svo troje alergičari a najmlađa i astmatičar... prestala je dojiti kako bi mogla koristiti kontracepciju i tablete za mršavljenje


MM i ja smo djeca koja su odrasla na AM pa smo zdravi, nismo niti alergičari niti astmatičari. Kao i mnoga druga djeca koje znam, koji su već sada odrasli ljudi.  :Kiss:   Tako da to baš i nije pretežito povezano. Isto tako znam djecu koja su dojena a lergična na sve i svašta.




> a sad gle ovo: mi , ljudi, kao vrsta postojimo najmanje 10 000 god, adaptirano postoji zadnjih 60-ak god
> da je tvoja tvrdnja istinita tj. da je večina žena nesposobna dojiti (fizički nedostatak) onda bi večina beba umirale od gladi, a prema % koje sam navela samo bi 18% beba preživjelo


Pa što je najgore u prošlosti su bebe umirale, bebe su nošene drugim majkama dojiljama na dojenje, bebe su hranjene prženim brašnom na mlijeku itd. itd..




> osim toga, vidiš ti si žrtva marketinga adaptiranog, jer upravo točno takav stav stoji u knjižici Milupina prva godina (proizvođač adaptiranog) koja se dilalal okolo kao poklon mladim mamam


Da bar, ne bi mi Tia bila na (kršitelj koda)u na početku. :/ 




> nije normalno da su večina žena nesposobne oddojiti svoju djecu
> kao što si ti rekla


Zašto to nije normalno? To je realnost draga moja. Pogotovo u današnjem životu punog stresa!




> zabranu reklamiranja ad-a nije izmislila Roda


Nije, ali podržava. A apsurdno i pretjerano je regiranje upravo Rode na čestitku u pošti na bočicu. Pa zar stvarno mislite da će majke koje dobiju čestitku na bočicu odustati od dojenja?? :shock:  I zar majke dojilje ne davaju svojim bebachima malo prokuhane vodice ili čajića? Ili to rade na žličicu??




> Bit/svrha reklame/marketinga je u uvjeravanju, a ne u pružanju znantsveno utemeljenih, objektivnih činjenica.A proizvodi o kojima ovisi zdravlje djece ne smiju biti prepušteni uvjeravanju, nego stručnjacima (pedijatrima) koji bi trebali majku informirati o izboru na temelju znanstvenih činjenica.


Ako si ti sklona uvjeravanju reklamama ne znači da su i svi ostali. Svi znamo što znače reklame. Mene neće uvjeriti reklama da je baš taj proizvod naj naj, ali ću preko tih istih reklama koje tebe uvjeravaju, saznati koji proizvodi se nude na tržištu i po tome ću znati koje proizvode mogu tražiti i bolje proučiti i izabrati!




> To bi isto bilo kad da doziranje antibiotika za neku bolest tražiš na netu.AM nije prašak za robu. to je pripravak kojeg treba koristiti kao i lijek - u skladu s uputstvima. Pravilni način pripreme bi trebao biti jasno istaknut na pakiranju AM. isto tako bi trebale biti nabrojane opasnosti od nepravilnog korištenja formule.


Da, trebalo bi. Uputstva za pripremu jes na pakiranju, ali ima još dosta drugih sitnica koje su isto tako važne, a nema ih. Stoga bi Rode mogle malo i u tu svrh educirati majke nedojilje, jer i one postoje.




> Roda je od rujna 2003. godina članica IBFANa - krovne asocijacija svih koji štite, promiču i pružaju podršku dojenju te podržavaju principe Međunarodnog pravilnika o marketingu nadomjestaka za majčino mlijeko.


To bi bilo sasvim u redu i prekrasno kada bi sve bilo u granicama normale. Opet se vraćam na početak mojeg posta o pošti i zabrani čestitke na bočicu.  :Kiss:  




> Odluka o dojenju ili nedojenju je odluka majke same, i nitko nema pravo utjecati na nju.


Upravo tako. Kao što vaše promoviranje dojenja majke koje su odlučile ne dojiti neće nagovoriti da promijene mišljenje (pa vaše promoviranje u većini slučajeva prelazi u forsiranje), tako i majke koje doje reklame AM-a neće nagovoriti da prijeđu na njega. To je odluka majke. I zato treba imati sve opcije otvorene. Pogotovo majke koje NE MOGU dojiti, pa se još osjećaju omalovažene zbog vas Roda, a to nisu nikako.




> Mi se zalažemo za pravo na informirani izbor - da svaka majka u trenutku kada donosi tu odluku ima na raspolaganju sve činjenice


Ne, vi forsirate samo dojenje.




> te time doveo majku u zabludu kako je dojenje i AM isto, ili još gore, kako je AM bolje od dojenja.


To nigdje ne piše. Na proizvodima AM-a i na letcima (do koji je skoro pa nemoguće doći) je uvijek prvo naglašeno da je majčino mlijeko najbolja hrana za vaše dijete. Nigdje nisam još pročitala da je AM bolje od majčinog. Tako da te zablude nema.

----------


## štrigica

osvrnut ću se samo na ovo:




> Dojene bebe pokazuju smanjenu sklonost alergijama, osobito ako je u obitelji poznata nepodnošljivost prema kravljem mlijeku ili mliječnom šećeru (laktozi) ili neka druga nepodnošljivost prema određenoj namirnici - dojenje od najmanje 6 mjeseci može tu sklonost smanjiti ili produljiti njeno izbijanje.


ja sam samo u prethodnom postu dala očit primjer potvrde ove teze...




> Pa što je najgore u prošlosti su bebe umirale, bebe su nošene drugim majkama dojiljama na dojenje,


bebe umiru i danas   :Sad:  ... a normalnije mi je da druga žena hrani moje dijete nego neka krava nafilana antibioticima i tko zna čime sve ne...




> Zašto to nije normalno? To je realnost draga moja. Pogotovo u današnjem životu punog stresa!


ne, nije realnost nego uspješan utjecaj farmaceutskih i inih firmi u marketingu... realnost je da je 96 % majki savršeno sposobno dojiti...

----------


## zhabica

tina, buduci sam stekla dojam da si ti mama koja se voli informirat i educirat sto je super, ajde procitaj jos koji topic na ovom pdf-u zastitimo dojenje pa onda podji na pdf problemi i poteskoce s dojenjem. 

nadam se da ces promijeniti misljenje i o rodi i shvatiti na kojem principu roda djeluje. 

samo mali broje zena stvarno NE MOZE dojiti, ostale naidju na probleme i bez adektvane podrske i zbog krivih savjeta predju na AD i prestaju sa dojenjem. 

ako neka mama na temelju informiranog izbora ne zeli dojiti ili ima neke svoje osobne razloge to je u redu i njezino je pravo i ja je ne osudjujem. samo me zalosti jako sto vecina dobije krive i netocne informacije i neadekvatnu podrsku zbog koje prestaje dojenje. 

nemoj se osijecat napadnutom niti ko da su ovde freakovi koji nemaju razumijevanja za nisat drugo nego za dojenje jer to nije tako. samo ti pokusavamo objasnit svoje stavove i drago mi je da pises. 

vjerujem da ce ti kad se malo vise sa radom udruge i procitas vise o dojenju puno toga biti jasnije. jos vise se nadam da ces dojiti svoje drugo dijete ako i sama tako zelis.   :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## M.a.r.t.a

na jednom nedavnom topicu je sve lijepo napisano.

roda ne forsira dojenje nego daje majkama pravo na točnu informaciju o dojenju koja se danas rijetko nalazi. za razliku od raznoraznih brandova AD koje i ja znam mada dojim jer pročitam poneki časopis za majke i bebe koji su ih prepuni.

stvar je u tome da su nerijetki sukobi na forumu oko dojenja/ne dojenja pa se stječe takva slika, a ako se ne varam, svak može pisati po forumu i trenutno nas je nekih 3000, a članova rode koji su svakih 15 dana napadnuti nema ni 300.

nek me netko ispravi ako griješim.

----------


## Tina406

> ja sam samo u prethodnom postu dala očit primjer potvrde ove teze...


I to je u redu. Nisam opovrgla dojenje, hvala bogu da je to najzdravije za bebe, samo sam naglasila da bebe na AD nisu sklonije alergijama nego bebe na majčinom mlijeku, jer sami samam živi dokaz. Imam jaki imunitet, rijetko kad sam bolesna, alergična nisam na apsolutno ništa (osim na penicilin kao i moja mama koja je dojena).




> a normalnije mi je da druga žena hrani moje dijete nego neka krava nafilana antibioticima i tko zna čime sve ne...


Onda krave nisu bile nafilane antibioticima, a danas su bebe na AD a ne na kravljem mlijeku.




> realnost je da je 96 % majki savršeno sposobno dojiti...


Relanost je da mnoge majke koje mogu dojiti nemaju tu kvalitetu mlijeka i bebe im ne napredju kako treba, ili uopće ne napreduju, ali podržane Rodom te majke i dalje forsiraju svoje bebe dojenjem. To je po meni bolesno. Čitala sam mnoge postove na ovom forumu i zgražala se majkama koje jure djecu po kući sa sisom, čije bebe kada se stavljaju u položaj za dojenje urliču od plača, što jedne druge podržavate kada beba na mjesec dobije 200 g. To nije normalno. Normala je nekih 600 g, iako je i to malo. Svakako ima majki sa dobrim mlijekom. Evo jedna gđa koju sam srela kod pedijatra, beba je dojenjem dobila 1700 g. Svaka čast. Ali one koje nemaju tako dobro mlijeko, treba nadohranjviati bebice. Beba treba napredovati kako spada. 
To je o majkama koje su sposobne dojiti.

Da se razumijemo, ja nisam nikako protiv dojenja. I sama sam dojila 1 mj. koliko sam mogla. Izdajala se da navučem čim više mlijeka, ali kad nešto ne ide, onda se treba pomiriti s tim i tražiti drugo rješenje za svoju bebicu. 
Koliko sam pročitala, Roda je i protiv upotrebe izdajalice! :shock:  i hranjenja bebe majčinim mlijekom na bočicu. Pa zar smo toliko otišli unazad sa svime time, a da i ne govorim o platnenim pelena.




> tina, buduci sam stekla dojam da si ti mama koja se voli informirat i educirat sto je super, ajde procitaj jos koji topic na ovom pdf-u zastitimo dojenje pa onda podji na pdf problemi i poteskoce s dojenjem.


Pročiotala sam puno na ovom forumu. Skoro cijelu trudnoću sam čitala, i sada i zaista nisam se našla u jako mnogo tema, na mnoge sam se čak i zgražala. Kao i mnoge druge majke koje na drugim forumima pišu i razmišljaju sasvim normalno i moderno da tako moram reći.




> nadam se da ces promijeniti misljenje i o rodi i shvatiti na kojem principu roda djeluje.


Roda bi mogla djelovati na milijun drugih težih i važnijih problema, a Roda se osvrnula na dojenje i na sve prirodno. Roda se osvrnula na majke koje vole i paze svoju djecu. 

Zašto Rode nisu po rodilištima recimo i tamo majke podučavaju pravilnom načinu dojenja, nisu sva rodilišta voljna na taj način imati strpljenja sa novim mamama, zašto su se rode osvrnule najviše na promoviranje dojenja i nekakva reagiranja  zabranama reklama, čestitki (to mi nikada neće biti jasno) i na takve nebitne stvari u životu, kada ima mnogo većih i stvarnijih problema.

Zašto je udruga roda najviše zaokupljena gradom Zg-om, a gdje je ostala cijela lijepa naša??

----------


## M.a.r.t.a

Tina ja mislim da ipak ne možemo uspoređivati nas koji smo zdravi, a odrasli na AD (i ja tu spadam) i našu djecu jer je ipak prije 30godina bio zdraviji život. i te krave koje se non stop spominju stvarno nisu bile na antibioticima. Šta opet ne garatira da smo pošteđeni svega, imamo mi još živjeti. 

Začuđujuće je to što kažeš da si gotovo sve pročitala na stranicama udruge pa i dalje govoriš da mnoge majke ne mogu dojiti jer im je mlijeko loše.

I moje je dijete dobijalo malo na težini pa ali nisam dala AD baš zbog dobrih stručnih članaka uz pomoć kojih sam uspjela riješiti svaki problem na koji smo naišli. i dojila sam isključivo 6 mj i dojimo i dalje uz dohranu. 

Nije istina da je 600g mal prirast. Ja sam se vodila za onim da je za neke bebe dovoljno i 480g mj prvih 6mj, a dalje 240g mj prema LLL.

I nisam ga hranila bočicom sa izdojenim da ne poremetim ritam pošto nisam imala potrebe jer nisam radila. I koristim platnene i ne znam što je tu  :shock: ?

----------


## štrigica

ako si toliko bila po forumu onda si valjda mogla pronaći i odgovore na sva ova pitanja... odgovarano je na njih milijun puta...

ja sam rodinu filozofiju vezanu uz dojenje kao svoju prihvatila puno prije nego sam uopće čula za rodu jednostavno jer mi je ona toliko prirodna da dolazi sama po sebi... i prestala sam dojiti puno prije nego sam čula za rodu (na forum sam se prištekala prije nepunu godinu)

 tako da što se mene tiče ovo sve je toliko logično, normalno i pravi slijed stvari da su objašnjenja suvišna... u rodi sam jer razmišljam po istom principu, a ne zato što su me frikuše uvukle u svoju sektu... svim mojim frikušama   :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## Tina406

Opet naglašavam da nemam apsolutno ništa protiv dojenja i sama bi dojila da sam imala mlijeka. I teško sam podnijela potpuni prelazak na AD, jako teško. Tako da ne vidim u čemu griješim. Samo naglašavam da udruga malo pretjeruje u forsiranju dojenja i zabrani reklama, čestitki, malih bočica Jane...

Zašto rode nisu tako uporne u reagiranju bitnijih problema? 
Evo recimo, mi smo Tiji platili belgijsko cjepivo 6u1 450 kn jer je bolje i nema nuspojava, inače bi dobila besplatno kanadsko cjepivo 5u1 sa raznim nuspojavama do kojih može i ne treba doći, ali čemu riskirati? Ja te nuspojave svojoj curici nisam htjela dopustiti. I dalje ćemo joj plaćati bolja cjepiva, nema veze što su skupa, možemo si priuštiti. Ali što je s onima koji si to ne mogu priuštiti i da im bebe ni krive ni dužne dobiju temp, da ih boli guza itd. Zaašto tu roda recimo ne reagira i da sve bebe dobiju bolja cjepiva bez nuspojava.

Glavno da se zabranjuju gluposti i nebitne stvari koje ne utječu na nikoga osim na razmišljanja rode.

----------


## zhabica

> Opet naglašavam da nemam apsolutno ništa protiv dojenja i sama bi dojila da sam imala mlijeka. I teško sam podnijela potpuni prelazak na AD, jako teško. Tako da ne vidim u čemu griješim.


a koliko si dojila ako smin znat? ako ne zelis o tome pricas ispricavam se na pitanju. 

ja i dalje mislim da nisi dobro procitala topice i dovoljno se informirala o radu Rode. 

tila san maloprije napisat da pogledas po pdf-ovima i da mi nadjes te topice na kojima se majke napada zato sto ne doje i di rode misle da su majke koje ne doje lose. aj pliz. pa da znam o cemu pricas. ili je to samo tvoje krivo stvoreno misljenje?  :Wink:  ili jos jedan mit?

----------


## emily

> Citat: 
> a normalnije mi je da druga žena hrani moje dijete nego neka krava nafilana antibioticima i tko zna čime sve ne...  
> 
> Onda krave nisu bile nafilane antibioticima, a *danas su bebe na AD a ne na kravljem mlijeku.*


a AD se proizvodi od.....?

----------


## Maya&Leon

Zhabice, već je napisala:




> I sama sam dojila 1 mj. koliko sam mogla. Izdajala se da navučem čim više mlijeka, ali kad nešto ne ide, onda se treba pomiriti s tim i tražiti drugo rješenje za svoju bebicu. 
> 
> Koliko sam pročitala, Roda je i protiv upotrebe izdajalice! :shock:  i hranjenja bebe majčinim mlijekom na bočicu. Pa zar smo toliko otišli unazad sa svime time, a da i ne govorim o platnenim pelena.


Tina406, ovo sam zadnje zacrvenila jer mislim da si posve krivo shvatila, gdje god da si to pročitala na forumu...
Rode (a tu treba smatrati članove Udruge) nisu isključive, niti su frikuše kakvima ih se voli prikazivati (na drugim forumima)  - što bi svatko mogao i sam uočiti - kada bi si dao truda *pročitati* njihove postove na svakom topicu. 
U stvari, taj tvrđi stav češće dolazi od nas Forumaša (dakle ne članova) - na što nas Rode neprekidno i neumorno podsjećaju (  :Embarassed:  ).

Ono što sam ti željela reći, jest da se mogu poistovjetiti sa tobom, i shvaćam što želiš reći. Evo moje priče:
Leona sam uspjela dojiti svega 1,5 mjesec (isključivo moje mlijeko, divno  nam je od početka išlo i patronažna nas je jaaaaako hvalila) i to popodne kada sam shvatila da kurim 40, da imam teški i jaaaaako bolni mastitis, kada mi je sestra iz bolnice ZABRANILA dojiti dijete, natrpala me antibioticima i poslala doma u suzama, ja sam daljnih 3 sata tulila svekrvi i vlastitoj mami na telefon zato što moram djetetu dati fuuuuj bljaaaaak umjetno mlijeko. Meni je to bio kraj svijeta. I sa knedlom u grlu sam napravila tu prvu bočicu. Nisam mu je ja dala, nego MM, zaista mi se srce slamalo.
*I..... ma što bih dala da sam tada imala pristup internetu i da sam se mogla educirati više....!!* 
Vidiš, čak niti tada mi nije palo na pamet sjetiti se neke tamo reklame za (kršitelj koda)/(kršitelj koda) ili sl.  U ljekarni me savjetovala magistra i to je bilo to. Na poleđini kutije sam saznala sve što mi je trebalo, nikakva reklama mi nije bila potrebna. 

S druge strane, ovaj "skok" za koji tek sada čujem, mi se desio nedugo nakon tog mastitisa, ja nisam znala za njega i bila sam uvjerena da sve kreće nepovratno nizbrdo. 
I kolike sam se noći izdajala u mraku kupaone, da ne probudim svoje uspavane dečke, i plakala nad sve manjom i manjom količinom mlijeka.
I moje mlijeko je postepeno zamjenjivala sve veća količina adaptiranog   :Sad:  .

Vidiš, ja ne shvaćam kako mame ne prepoznaju jednu od najvrijednijih stvari koje mogu pružiti svojem djetetu - svoje, vlastito mlijeko. Zašto mislimo da nešto umjetno može biti bolje od prirodnog?
Čudni smo mi ljudi. Generalno govoreći, valjda je lakše uzeti tabletu vitamina nego uzeti neku voćku. Jer - tableta ima SVE vitamine koji nam trebaju. Jabuka ih nema sve, zar ne?
Čudno je u kojoj mjeri smo sintetizirali svoje živote, na ovaj ili onaj način,  i čudimo se kako puno raznih bolesti ima danas. I pitamo se zašto?
Znaš, i ja sam odrasla na AM i (relativno) sam zdrava osoba.
Ipak.....voljela bih da je moja mama mene isključivo dojila i znala mi reći, kada sam ja imala krizu, da će to proći i pružiti mi podršku podršku koja mi tada strašno nedostajala.
Zato su ovdje Rode. I zato je ovdje Forum. Da ljudi SAZNAJU. Ako žele.
Reklama ima samo jedan cilj: *prodati* upravo TAJ prozvod. Ona ne nudi informaciju o SVIM proizvodima i mogućnostima. Odluka leži na pojedincu. Ali ako taj pojedinac nema punu informaciju...?

----------


## Maya&Leon

> Citat: 
> a normalnije mi je da druga žena hrani moje dijete nego neka krava nafilana antibioticima i tko zna čime sve ne...  
> 
> Onda krave nisu bile nafilane antibioticima, a *danas su bebe na AD a ne na kravljem mlijeku.* 
> 
> 
> a AD se proizvodi od.....?


Eto, čak niti to ne znaju! Pa... da im kažemo?   :Embarassed:

----------


## MGrubi

> Čudni smo mi ljudi. Generalno govoreći, valjda je lakše uzeti tabletu vitamina nego uzeti neku voćku. Jer - tableta ima SVE vitamine koji nam trebaju. Jabuka ih nema sve, zar ne? 
> Čudno je u kojoj mjeri smo sintetizirali svoje živote, na ovaj ili onaj način, i čudimo se kako puno raznih bolesti ima danas. I pitamo se zašto?


apsolutno točno

----------


## Tina406

> Citat: 
> a normalnije mi je da druga žena hrani moje dijete nego neka krava nafilana antibioticima i tko zna čime sve ne...  
> 
> Onda krave nisu bile nafilane antibioticima, a *danas su bebe na AD a ne na kravljem mlijeku.* 
> 
> 
> a AD se proizvodi od.....?


Samo ću citirati dio o AD sa ****-ove stranice:




> Djeca koja iz bilo kojeg razloga nisu dojena ili majka nema dovoljno mlijeka, trebaju dobivati ono mlijeko koje je po svom sastavu najsličnije majčinom mlijeku.
> Organizam je još jako osjetljiv i nezreo i *nikako se ne smije davati kravlje mlijeko koje izaziva mnoge tegobe.*
> *Kravlje mlijeko po sastavu ne odgovara prehrambenim potrebama dojenčeta.* Sadrži previše bjelančevina i premalo masnih kiselina, mineralnih tvari, ugljikohidrata i vitamina.





> ***** dojenačka mlijeka su zamjena za kravlje mlijeko, a ne za majčino mlijeko.*

----------


## zhabica

> Zhabice, već je napisala:


hvala, previdjela sam to, i predomislila sam se u vezi svog komentara. 

ali ne mogu odolit i moram reagirat na ovo:




> a danas su bebe na AD a ne na kravljem mlijeku.


AD mlijeko se radi od kravljeg mlijeka. 

ispari se voda i obradi ga se i prodaje kao super nadomjestak ali ne zato jer je bolje od majcinog mlijeka ili zato jer je od svih sisavaca najslicnije majcinome mlijeku vec zato jer je najjeftinije za kupnju kao sirovina. 

i to sto si ti i tm zdravi nije konacno, kad se razbolite (sto vam od srca NE zelim) kako ces onda razmisljat, pa nije tvoj zivot gotov pa da mozes donijet zakljucak kako si cilo vrime bila zdrava i da je sve u redu unatoc AD, a i da je, sto mi je drago, to ti je statisticki malen uzorak za donijet zakljucak da djeci hranjenoj na AD "nije nista!". znanstvenici su dokazali da imaju itekako posljedica po svoje zdravlje.  :Sad:  

sva sreca da si informirana, pa ti to sve znas, sta bi bilo da nisi ...   :Razz:  

malo provociram, a sad ozbiljno jos bi ti jednom ponovila da malo bolje i detaljnije procitas topice i malo se vise informiras, ako zelis, jer mi se cini da ovo sto znas ipak nije dovoljno i da si donijela krive zakljucke.   :Love:

----------


## zhabica

> *H*** dojenačka mlijeka su zamjena za kravlje mlijeko, a ne za majčino mlijeko.*


pa naravno, a sta ce ti rec?! mozda: "znate gospodjo mi pravimo AD od kravljeg mlijeka ali vam to necemo kazat nego vam savjetujemo da ni slucajno ne dajete neobradjeno kravlje mljieko vec kupite nase da mi zaradimo na vama!"

naravno da se neobradjeno kravlje mlijeko ne preporuca davat maloj djeci, pa zasto im onda davat uopce i obradjeno? zato da bi netko zaradjivao na nama.   :Rolling Eyes:  

ja se slazem da ima situacija u kojima je potrebno dat AD ali takvih situacija bi bilo vrlo malo da se majkama pomogne pravilnim savjetima o dojenju a ne da ih se uvjerava da imaju slabo mlijeko, da im djeca lose napreduju, da doje svaka 3 sata, da daju onje dojke po podoju svaku po 10-15 min i jos hrpa toga. to su sve krivi savjeti i cista sabotaza.  :Sad:

----------


## Tina406

> Vidiš, ja ne shvaćam kako mame ne prepoznaju jednu od najvrijednijih stvari koje mogu pružiti svojem djetetu - svoje, vlastito mlijeko. Zašto mislimo da nešto umjetno može biti bolje od prirodnog?


Shvaćaju, zato i je jako težak period za majku kada beba počinje papati AD. Barem je meni to jako teško palo, zaista teško. 
No, ja ne razumijem kada govorite da majka ne može imati loše mlijeko ili da ima malo i sve manje mlijeka. U tome leži problem gdje majkama kojima se dogodi jedan od dva navedena problema, počne sumnjati u sebe, misliti da nije napravila sve što je trebala, da se nije dovoljno trudila "jer je nemoguće nemati dovoljnmo mlijeka" jer tako kažu rode.

Zaista je moguće. Zašto postoje klinike za provjeru majčinog mlijeka gdje je mnogim majkama dokazano da nemaju dovoljno kvalitetno mlijeko. Jednostavno nije dovoljno dobro za pravilno napredovanje njihove bebice.




> Nije istina da je 600g mal prirast. Ja sam se vodila za onim da je za neke bebe dovoljno i 480g mj prvih 6mj, a dalje 240g mj prema LLL.


 :shock: 
Tia je 1. mj. dobila 700 g, moje izdojeno mlijeko + (kršitelj koda). Po pedijatrici to baš i nije bilo dovoljno, ali u granicama normale (okvirno je 600g).
2.mj. je dobila 1100 g samo na AD -**** probiotic. Po pedijatrici jako zadovoljavajuće.
Tako da mi ova gramaža gore od 480 i 240 g nikako ne bi bila zadovoljavajuća za moju bebu. Apsolutno nikako.

----------


## M.a.r.t.a

> Nije istina da je 600g mal prirast. Ja sam se vodila za onim da je za neke bebe dovoljno i 480g mj prvih 6mj, a dalje 240g mj prema LLL.
> 			
> 		
> 
>  :shock: 
> Tia je 1. mj. dobila 700 g, moje izdojeno mlijeko + (kršitelj koda). Po pedijatrici to baš i nije bilo dovoljno, ali u granicama normale (okvirno je 600g).
> 2.mj. je dobila 1100 g samo na AD -**** probiotic. Po pedijatrici jako zadovoljavajuće.
> Tako da mi ova gramaža gore od 480 i 240 g nikako ne bi bila zadovoljavajuća za moju bebu. Apsolutno nikako.


Evo ti tekst:
http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=239&Show=2301

a tvoja pedijatrica  vjerojatno gleda drugačije jer koristite AD. Bebe na mm dobijaju uglavnom manje na težini, mada znam i za suprotno. Da ne govorim su bitni i geni, a ne samo brojke.

----------


## Tina406

> ja se slazem da ima situacija u kojima je potrebno dat AD ali takvih situacija bi bilo vrlo malo da se majkama pomogne pravilnim savjetima o dojenju a ne da ih se uvjerava da imaju slabo mlijeko, da im djeca lose napreduju, da doje svaka 3 sata, da daju onje dojke po podoju svaku po 10-15 min i jos hrpa toga. to su sve krivi savjeti i cista sabotaza.


Eto pa neka se rode upute malo u rodilišta i educiraju novopečene mame.  :Kiss:

----------


## zhabica

> Zašto postoje klinike za provjeru majčinog mlijeka gdje je mnogim majkama dokazano da nemaju dovoljno kvalitetno mlijeko. Jednostavno nije dovoljno dobro za pravilno napredovanje njihove bebice.


di su te klinike? i na koji nacin je provjereno? jesi vidila ti te rezultate ili ti je neko tako reka? tko?  h***? 

majkama moze nestat mlijeka ako prestanu dojit ili se dojenje smanjuje, time se smanjuje i kolicina majcinog mlijeka. 

cesto se dogodi da majke popuste pod pritiscima okoline da je dijete gladno i pocnu sa AD, koliko ml AD das toliko manje se mlijeka stvori, s vremenom pocnes dodavat sve vise i vise i "uvjeris" se da tvoje mlijeko nije dobro jer beba trazi jos, i na kraju prestane proizvodnja mlijeka jer dijete prstane dojit.

----------


## zhabica

> Eto pa neka se rode upute malo u rodilišta i educiraju novopečene mame.


a zasto mislis da je to rodin posao? 

to je posao medicinskog osoblja, a mame kad dodju doma mogu potrazit informacije na inerentu i naic na rodu i tu dobit tocne informacije. 

nije mi jasno zasto ti je u redu da rode idu po rodilistima i educiraju a to sto imaju tesktove, savjetuju na forumu i kako sama kazes "forsiraju" dojenje nije u redu?  :? 

malo si mi kontradiktorna  :/ 

al meni je bas drago da pises, samo nastavi.  :Wink:

----------


## Tina406

> Evo ti tekst:
> http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=239&Show=2301
> 
> a tvoja pedijatrica  vjerojatno gleda drugačije jer koristite AD. Bebe na mm dobijaju uglavnom manje na težini, mada znam i za suprotno. Da ne govorim su bitni i geni, a ne samo brojke.


Mislim da bi ga ti trebala malo bolje proučiti. 

Ne možeš mi reći da je normalno da beba tako slabo napreduje. To nije normalno kako god da okreneš.

----------


## zhabica

> Ne možeš mi reći da je normalno da beba tako slabo napreduje. To nije normalno kako god da okreneš.


kako znas da nije normalno? tko ti je rekao? 

a ove tablice znanstvenici dokazali da je normalno i u granciama normale. mene bas zanima otkud ti znas suprotno, daj pomozi nam, mozda mi grijesimo  :?

----------


## M.a.r.t.a

> M.a.r.t.a prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Evo ti tekst:
> http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=239&Show=2301
> 
> a tvoja pedijatrica  vjerojatno gleda drugačije jer koristite AD. Bebe na mm dobijaju uglavnom manje na težini, mada znam i za suprotno. Da ne govorim su bitni i geni, a ne samo brojke.
> 
> 
> ...


Ja ti samo mogu reći da imam živog i zdravog sina kojeg sam isključivo dojila 6 mj i sa prirastom od 500g mjesečno. nisam mu dala AD jer sam znala da prati svoju krivulju. i da ne može biti debel jer nema na koga.
sada sa 20 mj ima oko 12kg i ja to se smatram problemom.

----------


## M.a.r.t.a

> Tina406 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> Ne možeš mi reći da je normalno da beba tako slabo napreduje. To nije normalno kako god da okreneš.
> 
> 
> kako znas da nije normalno? tko ti je rekao? 
> 
> a ove tablice znanstvenici dokazali da je normalno i u granciama normale. mene bas zanima otkud ti znas suprotno, daj pomozi nam, mozda mi grijesimo  :?


i mene zanima  :?

----------


## Tina406

> Tina406 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Eto pa neka se rode upute malo u rodilišta i educiraju novopečene mame. 
> 
> 
> a zasto mislis da je to rodin posao? 
> 
> to je posao medicinskog osoblja, a mame kad dodju doma mogu potrazit informacije na inerentu i naic na rodu i tu dobit tocne informacije. 
> ...


Bilo bi pametnije i korisnije da su rode po rodilištima, jer medicinsko osoblje baš i nije od neke koristi. Rodama je teško educirati majke u rodilištima, a nije im teško pisati pisma protiv čestitki sa bočicama, protiv male Jane, naganjati novinare itd. itd. 

komedija

Osim toga, svi ste zapeli za dojenje. Forsirate, no ne znam čemu kada smo se složili ( i ja sa vama) da je mm najbolje što možemo pružiti našoj djeci.) To je valjda svim majkama jasno. No vi i dalje forsirate. Čemu? Ne znam.

No nitko se nije osvrnuo na ostala bitnija pitanja koja sam postavila! 
Ne znate odgovore? Glavno da se pljuje po AD i uzvisuje mm. 
A to što je AD spas za bebe čije mame nemaju mlijeka, to nema veze. Te bebe nisu vrijedne vas roda. 

Instituti za analizu majčinog mlijeka postoje u Italiji i Njemačkoj (ili Austriji). Poznajem mame koje su bile i kojima je dokazano da nemaju dovoljno kvalitetno mlijeko.

----------


## Tina406

> kako znas da nije normalno? tko ti je rekao? 
> 
> a ove tablice znanstvenici dokazali da je normalno i u granciama normale. mene bas zanima otkud ti znas suprotno, daj pomozi nam, mozda mi grijesimo  :?


i mene zanima  :?[/quote]
Pedijatrica. I moj majčinski instinkt. Ja bi se jako zabrinula.

----------


## MGrubi

> Shvaćaju, zato i je jako težak period za majku kada beba počinje papati AD. Barem je meni to jako teško palo, zaista teško. 
> 
> No, ja ne razumijem kada govorite da majka ne može imati loše mlijeko ili da ima malo i sve manje mlijeka. U tome leži problem gdje majkama kojima se dogodi jedan od dva navedena problema, počne sumnjati u sebe, misliti da nije napravila sve što je trebala, da se nije dovoljno trudila "jer je nemoguće nemati dovoljnmo mlijeka" jer tako kažu rode.
> .


istina, jako težak period, kao pad na nekom životnom ispitu   :Sad:  

dosta majki koje se tu jave s problemom da nemaju dovoljnog mljeka ili im je mljeko slabo zapravo su bile žrtve loših sabotirajućih savjeta od pedijatara i sestara u rodilištu do patronažnih sestara

npr.:
- davanje čaja ili vode i dude varalice (svo sisanje mora biti samo na dojci, svaki ml čaja/vode = toliko ml manje mlijeka u sisama)
- dojenje svaka 3 sata (razmak za adaptirano ne za majčino čija probava traje cca 1,5h)
- dojenje 15min 1 sisa pa 15min druga sisa , pa beba posiše samo ono prvo vodenkasto mljeko , i dakako ne dođe do masnijeg mljeka, slabo napreduje na težini = odatel ti ide to porijeklo masovnog "slabog" mljeka
- izbacivanje noćnih podoja (davanjem formule za večernji obrok, razmak između dojenja utječe na brzinu tj. količinu mljeka)
-obavezno izdajanje nakon podoje = vodi u hiperprodukciju, prepunjenost, mastitis, antibiotike koje ne idu uz dojenje = sabotaža, izdajanje se primjenjuje kad je potrebno
....

ja sam nadugo raspravljala sa jednom majkom koja nije imala dovoljno mljeka
zašto? jer je davala i čaj i dudu varalicu, te dojila na svaka 3 sata po 20 min
objašnjavala sam joj utančine zašto i kako je došlo do problema i manjka mljeka
objašnjavala sam joj iz razloga što je ona svoj stav da je normalno nemati dovoljno mljeka širila dalje, tu dezinformaciju
...
sve moje rečeno, argumentirano je ... zanemareno

postoje problemi, postoje i riješenja
ad nije jedino rješenje

----------


## M.a.r.t.a

> M.a.r.t.a prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> kako znas da nije normalno? tko ti je rekao? 
> 
> a ove tablice znanstvenici dokazali da je normalno i u granciama normale. mene bas zanima otkud ti znas suprotno, daj pomozi nam, mozda mi grijesimo  :?
> 
> 
> i mene zanima  :?


Pedijatrica. I moj majčinski instinkt. Ja bi se jako zabrinula.[/quote]

ja se nisam zabrinula. i dojim i dalje.
a ti bi se zabrinula mada si upravo vidjela podatke od WHO i LLL , 
al ni njima vjeruješ, vjeruješ H***.
Mislim da nemam više ništa reći   :Sad:

----------


## zhabica

> A to što je AD spas za bebe čije mame nemaju mlijeka, to nema veze. *Te bebe nisu vrijedne vas roda.*


znas sta, sad si me jako isprovocirala! 

odakle ti molim te lipo ovo? 

ajde nadji mi di je to itko od nas rekao! 

nemoj mi stavlja u usta rijeci koje nisam rekla niti itko od nas, tvoji paušalni zaključci me sad upravo vrijedjaju! 

ja ovako nesto nikad ne bi rekla niti to mislim! a vjerujem ni ostale cure koje s tobom ovdje raspravljaju!

----------


## Zorana

I mene bi bas zanimalo sto bi to bio "normalan" prirast tezine. Naime, imamo troje djece i iskustvo sa npr. srednjom kceri koja je znala dobiti skoro pa kg i po za cca mjesec dana. A imamo iskustva i sa najmladjom kceri koja je znala dobiti i samo oko 400 g za cca mjesec i po. Obje su vidno drugacije gradje, obje su uvijek bile zdrave i vesele, nikad se ovako nizak prirast nije tretirao kao problem jer je dijete bilo zdravo.
Zasto se uporno pokusava ukalupiti u nekakve okvire djecu i njihove roditelje kojima ponekad treba samo malo ohrabrenja i poneki koristan savjet? Nije moguce da svi savjeti dojiljama koje nailaze na probleme vode u istom pravcu. I naravno da punjenje necijih dzepova nema nista s tim.
 :Grin:

----------


## Zorana

Tina, sigurna sam da ti nitko iz udruge ne bi zabranio pristup pa da sama pocnes djelovati i ciniti situaciju boljom.

----------


## zhabica

> Tina, sigurna sam da ti nitko iz udruge ne bi zabranio pristup pa da sama pocnes djelovati i ciniti situaciju boljom.


  :Klap:  

kad je ovako rjecita i uvjerena u svoje stavove, koliko bi tek mama privolila na dojenje kad bi samo znala prave informacije.

----------


## Tina406

> Zorana prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Tina, sigurna sam da ti nitko iz udruge ne bi zabranio pristup pa da sama pocnes djelovati i ciniti situaciju boljom.
> 
> 
>   
> 
> kad je ovako rjecita i uvjerena u svoje stavove, koliko bi tek mama privolila na dojenje kad bi samo znala prave informacije.


Nadam se jako puno.  :Kiss:   Naravno one koje ne žele dojiti iz inih njihovih razloga. Ali one majke koje nemaju dovoljno mlijeka, ne bi forsirala.
Kolike su majke svoj stres upravo oko forsiranja dojenja prenijele na svoje bebice. Možda se to ne piše na ovom forumu, ali čitam druge forume gdje se otvoreno piše o takvim problemima, i zaista ih je puno. I taj stres oko dojenja i forsiranje ih nije nikamo odvelo, opet su prešle na AD, a mogle su i ranije i bez da bebice pretrpe stres majke koje i one same osjećaju.
Prolistajte malo druge forume ove tematike, pa ćete uvidjeti stvarne probleme nastale forsiranjem dojenja sa rode. Jako ih je puno.

----------


## MGrubi

činjenica da mogu dojiti i dezinformacija da večina majki nije sposobna dojiti ih buni, radi im konflikt u mislima

nisu Rode izmislile dojenje, za to je kriva Majka priroda ili Bog ili evolucija

----------


## leonisa

za sada cu se osvrnuti na ovaj dio...


> Bilo bi pametnije i korisnije da su rode po rodilištima, jer medicinsko osoblje baš i nije od neke koristi. Rodama je teško educirati majke u rodilištima, a nije im teško pisati pisma protiv čestitki sa bočicama, protiv male Jane, naganjati novinare itd. itd. 
> 
> komedija


Udruga Roda educira putem svojeg portala, putem foruma, putem brosura, putem raznih edukativnih dogadjanja (konkretno za tvoj primjer- mala skola dojenja, rodina mlijecna konferencija, obiljezavanje svjetskog tjedna dojenja, SOS telefon....), ne samo majke u rodilstima, vec i buduce majke, bake, oceve, susjede, prijateljce, striceve.....javnost.

mogu li tvoj post shvatiti kao dobrovoljno javljanje nove volonterke?
 :Saint:

----------


## meda

> Opet naglašavam da nemam apsolutno ništa protiv dojenja i sama bi dojila da sam imala mlijeka. I teško sam podnijela potpuni prelazak na AD, jako teško. Tako da ne vidim u čemu griješim. Samo naglašavam da udruga malo pretjeruje u forsiranju dojenja i zabrani reklama, čestitki, malih bočica Jane...
> 
> Zašto rode nisu tako uporne u reagiranju bitnijih problema? 
> Evo recimo, mi smo Tiji platili belgijsko cjepivo 6u1 450 kn jer je bolje i nema nuspojava, inače bi dobila besplatno kanadsko cjepivo 5u1 sa raznim nuspojavama do kojih može i ne treba doći, ali čemu riskirati? Ja te nuspojave svojoj curici nisam htjela dopustiti. I dalje ćemo joj plaćati bolja cjepiva, nema veze što su skupa, možemo si priuštiti. Ali što je s onima koji si to ne mogu priuštiti i da im bebe ni krive ni dužne dobiju temp, da ih boli guza itd. Zaašto tu roda recimo ne reagira i da sve bebe dobiju bolja cjepiva bez nuspojava.
> 
> Glavno da se zabranjuju gluposti i nebitne stvari koje ne utječu na nikoga osim na razmišljanja rode.


isto kao sto je tebi neko podmetnuo laz da postoji cjepivo bez nuspojava, i da je to bas ono koje mozes kupiti u toj i toj ljekarni (a gle cuda, bas ono koje je besplatno se prije par godina placalo, i tada je isto bilo bez nuspojava  :Grin:  ), tako je neko popusio laz da je adaptirano mlijeko, i to odredenog proizvodaca, jednako dobro kao i majcino mlijeko

i ne, nuspojave ne mozes dopustiti ili ne dopustiti, one se dogadaju bez tvog dopustenja, i bez dopustenja pedijatra i proizvodaca, koliko god ti oni tvrdili da nuspojava nema  :Wink:  

mislis da je zastita zdravlja kroz cijepljenje vaznija od zastite zdravlja koju dijete dobiva dojenjem? roda se prvenstveno bavi dojenjem jer dojenje smanjuje rizik od mnogih bolesti, koje su danas puno cesce nego sto su to onih 6 zaraznih bolesti protiv kojih se cijepi. 

i ne boj se, da vidis za par godina to tvoje cjepivo ce biti besplatno, a neko novo ce se placati  :Laughing:  

a kad smo vec kod placanja, niti adaptirano mlijeko si ne mogu svi priustiti! pogotovo ne u siromasnim zemljama, pa cijela placa jedne obitelji ide na adaptirano, a ni u hrvatskoj adaptirano nije zanemariva stavka u izdacima. eto, da ne ispadne da se roda ne brine za kucni budet hrvatskih obitelji  :Grin:  




> Relanost je da mnoge majke koje mogu dojiti nemaju tu kvalitetu mlijeka


gle, prije sto godina je bilo uvrijezeno misljenje da vecina zena ne moze dozivjeti orgazam. danas je normalno misliti da nemaju sve zene dobro mlijeko i da ne mogu dojiti. jadne mi zene, s nama uvijek nesto ne valja    :Sad:

----------


## zhabica

> Ali one majke koje nemaju dovoljno mlijeka, ne bi forsirala.


 :Rolling Eyes:  evo nje opet, a lipo san ti gori objasnila. al evo opet cu detaljnije: 95% mama moze dojit. prvo mlijeko koje imas je kolostrum, procitaj tu: 

http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=239&Show=1478

pod pretpostavkom da je dijete zdravo, ako dojis kad god pozeli, na zahtjevi ne ogranciavas podoje, mlijeko ti navre kroz 2-6 dana nakon poroda. dodje u veeeeeeeeeelikim kolicinama i to se zove pocetna prepunjenost dojki koju puno mama ne zna rijesit i nastane problem - zastoji i mastitis. 

pocetno maratonsko nacicavanje kad je beba non stop na siki cesto zbuni mame jer misle da to nije normalno, kako to da beba non stop sise a pedijatrica je rekla da ju hranimo svaka 3 sata, sigurno nesto nije u redu, beba je gladna ajmo joj dat AD, jos ako nedajboze zaplace pa se sjati dobronamjerna rodbina i savjetuje AD eto ti problema. ali istina je da je to nromalno i da je majcino mlijeko lakse probavljivo od AD i da treba cesce dojiti nego sto se daje AD da bi beba dobro napredovala. 

ali ako se sve to savlada i dijete nastavi dojit na zahtjev kroz par tjedana se uspostavi ponuda i potraznja i tijelo proizvodi onoliko mlijeka koliko je potrebno bebi, dojke postanu mekane i mame cesto pomisle da nemaju mlijeka, a zapravo ga imaju tocno onoliko koliko je bebi potrebno. 

osim toga tu su skokvi u razvoju 3. i 6. dan, 3. i 6. tjedan i 3. i 6. mjesec kad beba sise puno vise nego je uobicajeno pa mame pomisle da fali mlijeka i cesto pokleknu pod pritiscima i daju AD. 

jel vidis u koliko su vec zamki mame mogle upast? jel prepoznajes neke od zamki u koje si ti upala?  :Wink:  




> Kolike su majke svoj stres upravo oko forsiranja dojenja prenijele na svoje bebice. *Možda se to ne piše na ovom forumu,* ali čitam druge forume gdje se otvoreno piše o takvim problemima, i zaista ih je puno. I taj stres oko dojenja i forsiranje ih nije nikamo odvelo, opet su prešle na AD, a mogle su i ranije i bez da bebice pretrpe stres majke koje i one same osjećaju.


je, pocetak dojenja je stresan i naporan. ako nemas pravu podrsku, krivo te savjetuju i beba ne dobiva na tezini koliko pedijatrica ocekuje to je tesko psihicki izdrzati. o itekako se pise o tome na ovom forumu, pa sta mislis cemu onda  pdf problemi i poteskce pri dojenju, ima puno mama kojima se samo potrebna podrska.




> Prolistajte malo druge forume ove tematike, pa ćete uvidjeti stvarne probleme nastale forsiranjem dojenja sa rode. Jako ih je puno.


zasto? kakva korist od toga? 

pa ima svugdi svakakvih ljudi koji svasta pisu. 

ja mislim da probelmi nisu nastali forsiranjem dojenja pravim savjetima vec krivim  :Wink:

----------


## Tina406

> isto kao sto je tebi neko podmetnuo laz da postoji cjepivo bez nuspojava, i da je to bas ono koje mozes kupiti u toj i toj ljekarni


Sorry draga, ali to nije laž. I lijek je kupljen kod pedijatrice.

Citirat ću



> Kombinirana cjepiva su općenito manje reaktogena, a kad je riječ o zaštiti od bolesti od kojih su trebali štititi u konačnici su bila učinkovita, kazao je dr. Tešović, koji bi bio najsretniji kada bi HZZO na listu besplatnih cjepiva stavio i »6 u 1« cjepivo koje pored svih postojećih zaštita što ih nudi 5 u 1« nudi i onu od hepatitisa B.


Eto opet razlog da kupim 6u1.




> tako je neko popusio laz da je adaptirano mlijeko, i to odredenog proizvodaca, jednako dobro kao i majcino mlijeko


Ne razumijem zašto meni to spominješ kada i sama mislim tj. znam da je mm bolje i zdravije od AD.




> mislis da je zastita zdravlja kroz cijepljenje vaznija od zastite zdravlja koju dijete dobiva dojenjem?


I jedno i drugo je jako važno. Opet napominjem da ne dojim jer nisam imala mlijeka, a ne zato jer ja to nisam htjlea. 
Kada se već javljaš ovdje sa nekim argumentima, onda barem pročitaj što je dosada pisano, pa ne bi pisala ovakve nebuloze.  :Kiss:  




> danas je normalno misliti da nemaju sve zene dobro mlijeko i da ne mogu dojiti.


Lako je majkama koje normalno i kvalitetno doje svoju djecu pričati da je nemoguće da majka nema dovoljno mlijeka. No kada se susrteneš sa tim problemom cijeli svijet ti se sruši i shvatiš da ipak i takvi problemi postoje. Ima jako puno tkavih majka, no zašto ih ovdje nema, pa eto upravo zbog ovakvih kao što si ti i nametanje krivnje kroz ovakbe postove kakve ti pišeš. Zato su puni ostali forumi ove tematike. Zaviri malo tamo i suoči se sa činjenicom.

----------


## Tina406

> pod pretpostavkom da je dijete zdravo, ako dojis kad god pozeli, na zahtjevi ne ogranciavas podoje, mlijeko ti navre kroz 2-6 dana nakon poroda.*dodje u veeeeeeeeeelikim kolicinama* i to se zove pocetna prepunjenost dojki koju puno mama ne zna rijesit i nastane problem - zastoji i mastitis.


E pa vidiš, meni se to nije dogodilo. I nisam bila sama doma i ne shvaćala problem, već sam 12 dana ostala u rodilištu sa bebicom i sa sestrama rješavala probleme. I mlijeka nikad nije došlo koliko je trebalo. Opet ponavljam da sam se izdajala i nisam mogla navuči dovoljno mlijeka niti dojenjem niti izdajanjem. Tako da taj problem POSTOJI. Možda ne na svakom koraku, ali postoji.

----------


## Tina406

Proučite malo ovaj linkić:
http://www.forum.hr/showthread.php?t=289799

----------


## zhabica

> E pa vidiš, meni se to nije dogodilo. I nisam bila sama doma i ne shvaćala problem, već sam 12 dana ostala u rodilištu sa bebicom i sa sestrama rješavala probleme. I mlijeka nikad nije došlo koliko je trebalo. Opet ponavljam da sam se izdajala i nisam mogla navuči dovoljno mlijeka niti dojenjem niti izdajanjem. Tako da taj problem POSTOJI. Možda ne na svakom koraku, ali postoji.


koliko je to mlijeka bilo potrebno? sto su ti rekli? 2-3 litre dnevno? 

postoje mame koje ne mogu izdojit niti jednu kap i sve je u redu. i sama si rekla da je medicinsko osbolje od niskoristi (i da rode trebaju educirat mame o dojenju) zasto mislis da su te te tvoje sestre u rodilistu ispravno savjetovale? 

jeli ti mlijeko doslo? koji dan? jeste li ti i beba bile dovojene? koliko dugo? svako koliko si dobivala bebu na podoj? kako ti je savjetovano da dojis?

----------


## zhabica

> Proučite malo ovaj linkić:
> http://www.forum.hr/showthread.php?t=289799


*leonisa* ti znas dis u topici na kojima se o ovojme raspravljalo ili link na rodino ocitovanje pa joj pliz stavi. 

meni je mlao naporno to sve tamo citat, ne vidim svrhu ... 

ne znam tina sto s ovim hoces reci?

----------


## zhabica

> dovojene?


sorry, dovojene=odvojene

----------


## leonisa

> zhabica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> dovojene?
> 
> 
> sorry, dovojene=odvojene


http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=53864&start=0
puca mi veza, konacno se srusilo nebo na jadranu....

----------


## zhabica

http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=53864&start=0
puca mi veza, konacno se srusilo nebo na jadranu....[/quote]

 :Kiss:  nadam se da nece bit stete i da cete uzivatu u suskanju kise  :Smile:  

i ne, necu zachatat ovaj "obratimo tinu " topic   :Grin:   :Kiss:

----------


## zhabica

http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=53864&start=0
puca mi veza, konacno se srusilo nebo na jadranu....[/quote]

 :Kiss:  nadam se da nece bit stete i da cete uzivatu u suskanju kise  :Smile:  

i ne, necu zachatat ovaj "obratimo tinu " topic   :Grin:   :Kiss:

----------


## meda

o boze, tina, necu nista odgovarati, jer ne samo da nisi shvatila sto sam ja napisala, nego ti bas nije jasno ni ono sto sama pises  :/ 

neki ljudi jednostavno ne zele shvatiti. ti nazalost ne spadas u tu skupinu.

----------


## Maya&Leon

> Bilo bi pametnije i korisnije da su rode po rodilištima, *jer medicinsko osoblje baš i nije od neke koristi.* Rodama je teško educirati majke u rodilištima, a nije im teško pisati pisma protiv čestitki sa bočicama, protiv male Jane, naganjati novinare itd. itd. 
> 
> komedija
> 
> Osim toga, svi ste zapeli za dojenje. Forsirate, no ne znam čemu kada smo se složili ( i ja sa vama) da je mm najbolje što možemo pružiti našoj djeci.) *To je valjda svim majkama jasno. No vi i dalje forsirate.* Čemu? Ne znam.
> 
> No nitko se nije osvrnuo na ostala bitnija pitanja koja sam postavila! 
> Ne znate odgovore? Glavno da se pljuje po AD i *uzvisuje mm.* 
> A to što je AD spas za bebe čije mame nemaju mlijeka, to nema veze. Te bebe nisu vrijedne vas roda. 
> Instituti za analizu majčinog mlijeka postoje u Italiji i Njemačkoj (ili Austriji). Poznajem mame koje su bile i kojima je dokazano da nemaju dovoljno kvalitetno mlijeko.


1. Ako od medicinskog osoblja, kako navodiš, nema velike koristi onda imamo stvarno veeeliki problem. A ne bih se složila sa tom generalizacijom općeg stanja. No, da bi im trebala veća svijest o vrijednostima majčinog mlijeka - zasigurno da bi. I vidiš - kada Rode rade na tome, kanalima koji su im dostupni (imaj na umu da su Rode udruga ljudi koji imaju svoje obitelji, posao, interese i život, a VOLONTERSKI pomažu gdje/kako/kada mogu) onda ih se kritizira da nisu SVUGDJE gdje bi trebale biti. Postoje Institucije koje bi trebale obavljati svoj posao. Zašto misliš da bi Rode morale obavljati još i njihov posao?

2. Nije komedija. To je tragedija. Za naš sustav.

3. Na žalost, NIJE svim majkama jasno. Glorifikacija AM je snažna u reklamnoj industriji. Tu je i krenula rasprava, zar ne? Zato se i forsira  tamo gdje se može forsirati, a kao što sam i spomenula - kada se forsira onda krene lavina kritika. Gdje je tu logika?

4. Suprotno općem mišljenju, Rode nisu sveznajuće. Ne razumijem zašto se (samo) od njih očekuje takvo svemirsko-planetarno-bezgriješno znanje. Glupost.

5. Majčino mlijeko i TREBA "uzvisivati", kako ti kažeš. Jer proizvođači to nemilosrdno rade sa svojim umjetnim tvorevinama. Zašto bi majkama trebao biti uskraćen isti sustav? 

6. Uf, sa ovom rečenicom " Te bebe nisu vrijedne vas roda" si    *s t v a r n o*   pretjerala, mislim da si toga svjesna i sama....   :Evil or Very Mad:  Ovdje na forumu ima JAKO puno mama koje koriste AM, time otvoreno vrijeđaš i njih i Rodu. 

7. Dobro si primjetila da trošimo energiju na krivom mjestu. Nismo ovdje da bismo se prepucavali, nego razmijenili mišljenja, nešto saznali i donijeli svoj stav. U skladu sa stavom djelovali.

_OT. Sada će me Zhabica opet špotati da sam prestroga?_  :Embarassed:  _, sooooooory nisam izdržala!!!_

----------


## štrigica

> Tina406 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Proučite malo ovaj linkić:
> http://www.forum.hr/showthread.php?t=289799
> 
> 
> *leonisa* ti znas dis u topici na kojima se o ovojme raspravljalo ili link na rodino ocitovanje pa joj pliz stavi. 
> 
> ...


počela sam čitat postove i došla do zaključka da je tina su sve svoje postove ukomponirala rečenice iz postova s tog linka... pa sad tina, čije je to mišljenje - tvoje ili njihovo?

----------


## Tina406

> počela sam čitat postove i došla do zaključka da je tina su sve svoje postove ukomponirala rečenice iz postova s tog linka... pa sad tina, čije je to mišljenje - tvoje ili njihovo?


E pa vidiš, došla si do potpuno krivog zaključka. To nije samo moje mišljenje ili mišljenje ljudi sa tog linka, to je mišljenje velike razine nepovezanih ljudi sa čime bi se vi trebali suočiti jer niste najpametniji, ali držite se zajedno, to je barem lijepo od vas.  :Love:

----------


## Tina406

> Na žalost, NIJE svim majkama jasno. Glorifikacija AM je snažna u reklamnoj industriji. Tu je i krenula rasprava, zar ne? Zato se i forsira tamo gdje se može forsirati, a kao što sam i spomenula - kada se forsira onda krene lavina kritika. Gdje je tu logika?


Gdje je to snažna, kada je zabranjena??
Vama svaka čast na promoviranju dojenja, ali sve ima svoje granice, a vi ste pretjerali!




> Suprotno općem mišljenju, Rode nisu sveznajuće. Ne razumijem zašto se (samo) od njih očekuje takvo svemirsko-planetarno-bezgriješno znanje. Glupost.


Od njih se očekuje da reagiraju i podržavaju neke normalne stvari i činjenice i da budu aktivne tamo gdje je zaista potrebno, a ne da troše svoje dragocjeno vrijeme na idiotarije i gluposti. Kako samo u takvim stvarima imate volje i energije (opet se vraćam na reklame, čestitke pošte, bočicu Jane --koje mi uporno svi izbjegavate odgovoriti, ili vas je sram).




> Majčino mlijeko i TREBA "uzvisivati", kako ti kažeš. Jer proizvođači to nemilosrdno rade sa svojim umjetnim tvorevinama. Zašto bi majkama trebao biti uskraćen isti sustav?


Sa prvim djelom se slažem. Treba uzvisivati. Sa drugim djelom se ne slažem, pošto proizvođači ne rade sa svojim proizvodima jer nemaju gdje (sjetimo se da reagirate i na najmanju sitnicu što se tiče reklamiranja), a i opet se ponavljam po ne znam koji put da je na svakom letku/proizvodu AD najprije napsiano i naglašeno ugl. još i poboldano, da je mm najbolje što svaka majka može priuštiti svome djetetu!!
I da je AD zamjena za kravlje a ne za mm!
Stoga stvarno ne vidim gdje se to uzvisuje AD iliti još napominje da je bolje od mm?? :shock: 




> Uf, sa ovom rečenicom " Te bebe nisu vrijedne vas roda" si s t v a r n o pretjerala, mislim da si toga svjesna i sama..


Oke, pretjerala sam priznajem. Htjela sam nešto drugo reći, no tako je na žalost ispalo.
U biti majke koje nisu dojilje se osjećaju manje vrijedne, na neke to strašno psihički djeluje i stresno, što opet prelazi na njihove bebe, zbog vas roda i vašeg načina razmišljanja koji mi tu stalno ponavljate!




> Dobro si primjetila da trošimo energiju na krivom mjestu. Nismo ovdje da bismo se prepucavali, nego razmijenili mišljenja, nešto saznali i donijeli svoj stav. U skladu sa stavom djelovali.


Tu i leži vaš problem. Trebate promijeniti stav!  :Kiss:

----------


## zhabica

*mayo* necu te spotat, ovdje nisi generalizirala nego odgovarala na napad, tu je po mom misljenu drugacije nego na onom drugom topicu  :Wink:  sad bi te jos i potpisala  :Smile:  

evo i ja cu sad bit malo ostra, a nije mi obicaj ...




> zbog vas roda i vašeg načina razmišljanja koji mi tu stalno ponavljate!


najlakse je krivit druge za svoje probleme, a zapravo problem niti ne razumijes. 

ja jos uvijek mislim da ti nisi proucila nacin na koji roda radi i funkcionira, i moram rec da je jako nepravedno od tebe da uporno izvlacis par primjera na kojima je roda radila a tebi se cine bezvezni a ne spominjes hrpu drugih dobrih stvari za koje je roda zasluzna, mislim da je to jako nepravedno. 

znas li ti mozda za rodin SOS telefon? 

ili za knjizicu "iz roidinog kljuna" ili hrpu drugih stvari koje je roda napravila i za tvoje dobro poput povecnja porodiljnih nanada? 

to ti ne smeta i ne bunis se? 

uvatila si se bocice od jane i cestitke od poste   :Rolling Eyes:  a i sama kazes da su to bezvezne akcije pa sta pisli onda po tome? 




> Tu i leži vaš problem. Trebate promijeniti stav! Kiss


a kakav bi stav trebale imat rode, a da je po tebi ispravan? 

da zele zamijeniti medicinsko osoblje u bolnici?  :Rolling Eyes:  

ja mislim da je tvoj problem nesto drugo, da si ti ljuta na Rode sta ti nisu pomogle kad je tebi trebalo. 

iskreno mi je zao sto nisi uspjela dojit jer vidim da ti je bilo jako stalo. kad rodis drugi put toplo ti preporucam da se prije dobro informiras o dojenju i  ako naidjes na koji problem da nazoves SOS ili da otvoris topic na pdf-u problemi i poteskoce sa dojenjem ja cu ti vrlo rado pomoc savjetom, a vjerujem i druge cure. 

 :Kiss:   :Love:  

i da, nisi mi odgovorila na pitanja iz gornjeg posta. ali i ne mroas ako ne zelis.

----------


## leonisa

Tina406, ja cu, po ne znam koji put, napisati da je hrvatska kao clanica WHO potpisnica medjunarodnog pravilnika o reklamiranju nadomjestaka za majcino mljeko i da se time obvezala donjeti nekakakva pravna pravila na drzavnoj razini. a jos uvijek nije.
tako da, ma koliko se tebi (ili nekma) cinilo glupo ono sto radimo, ono ima svoj razlog i legitimitet. ne radi se o nekom hiru.
no ja bi te, kao sto su te vec cure na pocetku topika, uputila da malo prosurfas ovim pdf-om kao i portalom i procitas pokoji tekst u rubrici montoring.
vjerujem da ce ti puno toga biti jasnije.
a sto nece, rado cemo prodiskutirati  :Smile:

----------


## Tina406

> najlakse je krivit druge za svoje probleme, a zapravo problem niti ne razumijes.


Nemam nikakvih problema da bi za to krivila nekoga, tako da nemam ni za razumijeti o kojem se problemu radi, pošto ne postoji.  :Wink:  




> ja mislim da je tvoj problem nesto drugo, da si ti ljuta na Rode sta ti nisu pomogle kad je tebi trebalo.


Ne nisam ljuta na rode jer nisam ni tražila njihovu pomoć pošto mi nije trebala. 




> iskreno mi je zao sto nisi uspjela dojit jer vidim da ti je bilo jako stalo. kad rodis drugi put toplo ti preporucam da se prije dobro informiras o dojenju i ako naidjes na koji problem da nazoves SOS ili da otvoris topic na pdf-u problemi i poteskoce sa dojenjem ja cu ti vrlo rado pomoc savjetom, a vjerujem i druge cure.


I ja se iskreno nadam da ću dojiti ako se odlučimo na drugo dijete i da ću imati mlijeka. I tu leži vaš problem pošto mislite da su sve majke jednake i da 95% njih ima kvalitetno mlijeko i veliku količinu. I da je spas sos tel. Vjerujem da ste mnogima i pomogle, ali ne možete utjecati na organizam i proizvodnju mlijeka kada ga nema. Ima trikova kako navući mlijeko, ali kada ono postoji, kada ga je sve manje a ti se trudiš da ga navučeš čim više, onda jednpostavno nema pomoći. A vi to ne priznajete.

----------


## zhabica

> A vi to ne priznajete.


dokle god me moje znanje biologije, fiziologije i znanje o dojenju sluzi ja ne priznajem da vecina mama ima zdrav potencijal za dojenje. 

naravno uz pravilne savjete i pomoc ako naidju na problem. 




> I ja se iskreno nadam da ću dojiti ako se odlučimo na drugo dijete i da ću imati mlijeka. I tu leži vaš problem pošto mislite da su sve majke jednake i da 95% njih ima kvalitetno mlijeko i veliku količinu. I da je spas sos tel. Vjerujem da ste mnogima i pomogle, ali ne možete utjecati na organizam i proizvodnju mlijeka kada ga nema. Ima trikova kako navući mlijeko, ali kada ono postoji, kada ga je sve manje a ti se trudiš da ga navučeš čim više, onda jednpostavno nema pomoći.


ja bi te molila da mi ovo jos jednom objasnis, kako znas da neke mame imaju "slabo" mlijeko? sto to znaci? i daj molim te reci mi jos jednom di si to nasla i tko te u to uvjerio? ja iskreno mislim da to nije sitina. opet se pozivam na svoje znanje. no mozda je tvoje iskustvo drugacije ali ja bi volila da me uvjeris, ali molim te argumentima a ne "_rekli su mi na nekom drugom forumu_" ili "_cula sam od prijateljice i cura koje su radile te analize"_  :Rolling Eyes:  bas me zanima tko je i kad i di plasira tako nesto i kakve su to analize radjene? izuzetno me zanima ... 

daj pliz, uvjeri me malo, jer ja sam sto posto uvjerena u suprotno, a bilo bi steta da sirim dezinformacije   :Razz:

----------


## zhabica

> A vi to ne priznajete.
> 			
> 		
> 
> dokle god me moje znanje biologije, fiziologije i znanje o dojenju sluzi ja ne priznajem da vecina mama ima zdrav potencijal za dojenje.


a zapetljah ga. hocu rec da cvrsto vjerujem da vecina mama ima zdrav potencijal za dojenje i da ne priznajem da ako se pravilno savlada tehnika dojenja da mlijeka nema. ili da je slabo. to ne priznajem. na temelju svog znanja. 




> pošto mislite da su sve majke jednake


ja ovo ne mislim. ja mislim da je svaka mama i njeno dijete posebni i jedinstveni, i da svaka mama ima jedinstveno mlijeko koje je najbolje za njeno dijete. 

i mislim da je dojenje jednako prirodna stvar kao sto je i tehnika koja se uci i da je potrebno *znati* osnovna pravila kako potaknuti proizvodnju mlijeka i kako pravilno dojiti da bi se dojenje odrzalo. 

jos mi nisi odgovorila na moja pitanja? bojis se da te uvjerim?

----------


## meda

mozda joj je tu foru prodala pedijatrica, zajedno s cjepivom bez nuspojava  :Grin:

----------


## zhabica

> ja mislim da je tvoj problem nesto drugo, da si ti ljuta na Rode sta ti nisu pomogle kad je tebi trebalo.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Ne nisam ljuta na rode jer nisam ni tražila njihovu pomoć pošto mi nije trebala.


a je, zaboravila san, ti si imala ono medicinsko osoblje za koje sama kazes da je od niskoristi i koje bi rode trebale zamijeniti kad je dojenje u pitanju. 

steta sta nisi trazila pomoc roda.  :/

----------


## Zorana

Ovim sto si sada napisala si ustvari sve rekla. Steta sto ne zelis vidjeti neke stvari i sto neadekvatnu pomoc u kombinaciji sa vlastitim neiskustvom i losim spletom okolnosti tumacis kao nesto sto se nije moglo drugacije rijesiti. Mozda u datim okolnostima i nije, ali vjerujem da barem podsvjesno znas kako se za tadasnje dojenje moglo uciniti itekako stosta da si imala odgovarajuce savjetnike uz sebe. Nazalost, tipicna situacija majke koja nije uspjela s dojenjem. Jedan dio ih uvidi da se pomoci moglo i krenu dalje. Takve majke obicno nemaju problema s osjecajem griznje savjesti na nacin kakav ti imas. Takve majke manje vise u pravilu podrzavaju Rodin rad i pristup jer zele bolje za sebe, svoje kceri, unuke itd. Naime, Roda nije izmislila podatke kojima barata, priroda je stvari uredila tako kako jeste, svi vodeci svjetski autoriteti po pitanju dojenja govore jedno te isto. Ti stalno podmeces curama s foruma i iz udruge da imaju nekakav problem s tim, ali cinjenice govore da tvoja saznanja nisu ispravna pa ne bi bilo lose da ti samu sebe malo zapitas sto te ustvari kopka i kakve nerazrijesene probleme za sobom vuces.

----------


## MGrubi

> i da ću imati mlijeka. .


ti vjeruješ da si nesposobna dojiti, da je tvoje tijelo neispravno

 :Sad:  
ti si žrtva marketinga adaptiranog, još iz vremena kad nisu imali zakonsku zabranu reklamiranja

viruješ u to ka netko u Boga
ne želiš raspravljati o pvrom dojenju, da li je bilo uspješno, kakvi su problemi bili ...

čega se bojiš?

----------


## zhabica

ma ona je jos mlada mama, koliko ti misica ima, ni 2 ipo mjeseca?  

polako, shvatit ce  :Wink:

----------


## Tina406

Evo sada pročitajte svoje postove i pogledajte kako forsirate u svojem mišljenju da majke koje više ne doje su si same krive jer se nisu dovoljno trudile. Nije ni čudo što nabacate komlekse ženama i utuvite im u glavu da nisu dobre majke jer se ne trude dovoljno. 

I ja sam cijelo vrijeme mislila da se nisam trudila dovoljno, da postoji neka šansa, da nešto radim krivo. Ali zaista sam sve probala i nije išlo. Ja znam da sam dala sve od sebe da navučem mlijeko i znam da nikada ne bi odustala samo tako, jer inače nisam takva osoba za mnoge stvari, a kamoli za nešto ovako važno. I ne, ne možete me uvjeriti da sam si sama kriva, jer znam da nisam, znam da sam dala SVE od sebe, i nemam grižnju sasvjeti jer je nemam zašto imati. Moja mrvica je sretna i vesela beba, štoviše je i napredna (po vašoj rodinoj tablici) i pedijatru, znam da njoj ništa ne fali, ima roditelje koji ju vole, obožavaju, ima sve.

----------


## MGrubi

> . Ali zaista sam sve probala


nisi zvala SOS telefon
niti si došla tu na forum po pomoć

jedini razlog zašto da pričaš o svom dojenju i kako si završila na formuli, je čisto iz razloga ako su u pitanju problemi za koje postoji riješenje ili koji su se mogli preventirati, da se ne ponovi

ako te zanima

----------


## anjica

> Evo sada pročitajte svoje postove i pogledajte kako forsirate u svojem mišljenju da majke koje više ne doje su si same krive jer se nisu dovoljno trudile. Nije ni čudo što nabacate komlekse ženama i utuvite im u glavu da nisu dobre majke jer se ne trude dovoljno. 
> 
> I ja sam cijelo vrijeme mislila da se nisam trudila dovoljno, da postoji neka šansa, da nešto radim krivo. *Ali zaista sam sve probala i nije išlo*. Ja znam da sam dala sve od sebe da navučem mlijeko i znam da nikada ne bi odustala samo tako, jer inače nisam takva osoba za mnoge stvari, a kamoli za nešto ovako važno. I ne, ne možete me uvjeriti da sam si sama kriva, jer znam da nisam, znam da sam dala SVE od sebe, i nemam grižnju sasvjeti jer je nemam zašto imati. Moja mrvica je sretna i vesela beba, štoviše je i napredna (po vašoj rodinoj tablici) i pedijatru, znam da njoj ništa ne fali, ima roditelje koji ju vole, obožavaju, ima sve.


jel mozes precizirati ovo poboldano, sto smatras pod "sve"
ne zelim te napadati nego da zajedno vidimo sto si pokusala i sto si mozda jos mogla napraviti tako da znas za drugi put   :Wink:

----------


## zhabica

> Evo sada pročitajte svoje postove i pogledajte kako forsirate u svojem mišljenju da majke koje više ne doje su si same krive jer se nisu dovoljno trudile. Nije ni čudo što nabacate komlekse ženama i utuvite im u glavu da nisu dobre majke jer se ne trude dovoljno.


aj di san ja to napisala? di san u iti jednom svom postu na ovom forumu to napisala? 

to ti tako shvacas, i jasno mi je da ti je obrambeni mehanizam takav. 

ja te samo zelim educirat o onome sto znam  :Wink:  a nisan procitala (samo) na tamo nekom forumu i nije mi rekla moja prijateljica niti neka tamo prijateljica, vec sam se nacitala, provjerenih, znantsveno dokazanih stvari. zato mi sve ovo sto ti pises nije jasno. ne znam kako mi je samo promaklo da je necije mlijeko slabo ili da ne dodje ako mama (pravilno) doji  :? 

ja vjerujem da si se ti trudila najvise kako si mogla  :Heart:  ali vjerujem i da si nazalost dobila i koji krivi savjet kad na kraju nisi uspjela.

----------


## zhabica

i nemoj se pliz osjecat napadnutom. 

zarko me zanima kako je tvoje dojenje pocelo i zavrsilo. ko sto cure kazu, da znas za drugi put i da znas savjetovat svoje prijateljice.   :Love:

----------


## Tina406

Nisam tražila pomoć rode jer sam imala pomoć babica i med. sestara iz rodilišta koje su zadužene za područje dojenja koje su ujedno i privatne prijateljice, pedijatra, tako da znam da smo sve isprobale. I jedostavno me ne možete uvjeriti da sam nešto radila krivo i da je zbog mene Tia na AD jer nikada ne bi bila iz nekog mojeg hira. To se nadam da vam je jasno.

----------


## anjica

*Tina406* jesi ju dojila na zahtjev, tj. kad god je on trazila ( bez vremenskog ogranicenja) , jesi joj davala dudu, jesi joj davala vode ili caja

----------


## mama courage

> Tina406 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> . Ali zaista sam sve probala
> 
> 
> nisi zvala SOS telefon
> niti si došla tu na forum po pomoć


jel oproštenje grijehova dobivaju samo one majke koje su zvale i SOS telefon ?!   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## MGrubi

za dojenje je potrebno dvoje: mama i beba

moja rodica nije dojila bebu jer beba se več priviknula na bočicu
beba je rođena 2tjedna ranije, zadržana u bolnici 30 dana, rodica je održavala laktaciju izdajalicom, trudila se, kad je beba došla pokušala ju je vratiti na sisu, pa i sa šeširičima ... nije išlo
beba nije htjela

nije ona kriva
jedini krivci su u bolnici, jer joj nisu dali da bude sa svojom bebom, da ju doji, da ju hrani, nisu joj dali, iako sve studije na svjetu pokazuju ogromnu korist od majčine bilizine (70% manje infekcija) i od majčinog mljeka, pa ipak joj nisu dali

nije ona kriva, beba više nije znala sisati sisu zbog bočice

moja strina nije dojila niti dana
imala je težak porod, bebu su joj donisili 1x na dan, situ, prvi podoj je bio kad je 3.dan došla kući
kako bebica nije 3 dana uopće sisala, a njoj nisu niti spominjali izdjajanje, moja strina je ostala sa jako malo mljeka, premalo , jer je njeno tijelo već reagiralo na nesisanje tj. zaustavljalo je laktaciju (proizvodnju mljeka, nije bilo sisanja)

nije niti moja strina kriva
kriva je politika rodilišta, što ju je odvojila od njene bebe

----------


## zhabica

> I jedostavno me ne možete uvjeriti da sam nešto radila krivo i da je zbog mene Tia na AD


pa ako te ne mozemo uvjerit da si radila nesto krivo onda se nemas cega bojat, uvjeri ti nas da smo mi u krivu! 

to sto ti je netko prijatelj i sto imas diplomu dr. mr. ne znaci da o svemu sve zna. pa i sama si rekla da je medicinsko osoblje od niskoristi. a ja ih osobno znam puno koji znaju i malo i puno o dojenju. znaci ima svega. a isto su mi i prijatelji i rodbina i poznanici. 




> jer nikada ne bi bila iz nekog mojeg hira. to se nadam da vam je jasno.


apsolutno je jasno. nitko to ni ne tvrdi.   :Heart:   :Kiss:   :Love:  

ja te za ama bas nista ne krivim u vezi tvog dojenja. ispalo je tako kako je ispalo. samo em izuzetno zanima kako je doslo do toga da ne dojis uz svu tu pomoc. zao mi je ako ne zelis  samo pogledat jeli moglo drugacije.

----------


## MGrubi

> MGrubi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Tina406 prvotno napisa
> ...


daj ne grizi odma

rekla je da je sve napravila
nije
u pitnju je čije i kakve savjete je isprobavala?
kad nije od educiranih savjetnica koje mogu pomesti svakog medicinara po pitanju dojenja

osim toga, di je tu grijeh za oprostiti?
jer ja ga ne vidim

----------


## zhabica

> zarko me zanima kako je tvoje dojenje pocelo i zavrsilo. ko sto cure kazu, da znas za drugi put i da znas savjetovat svoje prijateljice.


a i ne samo to, nego i iz nekih sebicnih razloga - da naucim. no ako ne zelis pricat, ok. samo sam ja jako znatizeljna.  :Wink:

----------


## MGrubi

> I jedostavno me ne možete uvjeriti da sam nešto radila krivo i da je zbog mene Tia na AD jer nikada ne bi bila iz nekog mojeg hira..


meni to nije cilj

ja vjerujem, zaista vjerujem, da si učinila sve šta je bilo u tvojoj moći, prema dobivenim savjetima

samo niti te babice, niti ti pedijatri nisu prošli obuku i edukaciju koju prolaze savjetnice za SOS telefon u suradnji sa međunarodnim organizacijama na području dojenja i problema u dojenju
oni su u školi potrošili par sati na temu dojenja i to je to

možda savjeti nisu bili dobri, ili prilagođeni tvom problemu ...

moja pedijatrica ne zna za niti jedno riješenje problema u dojenju osim formule
pedijatri su stručnjaci za dječje bolesti
dojenje nije bolest

ja sam malo duže tu, i mogu ti reči da dosta mnama dolazi po pomoć zbog dojenja koje je bilo praktički sabotirano lošim savjetima pedijatara , patronažnih sestara , pa čak i osoblja iz rodilišta

meni je prva patronažna sestra rekla da se doji svaka 2 sata, maksimalno 20 minuta, da je "ono" dojenje na zahtijev bezveze, nepotrebno ... i da obavezno dam dudu, ako je beba gladna a još nije prošloo 2 sata

----------


## mama courage

> mama courage prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  MGrubi prvotno napisa
> ...


pa grijeh je davati djetetu AD, zar ne znaš ?! što su rodine savjetnice jedine u ovoj državi kompetentne za davanje savjeta o dojenju ?! 




> rekla je da je sve napravila
> nije


to TI odlučuješ tko je koliko napravio ?!




> uvjeri ti nas da smo mi u krivu!


ma šta vas ima uvjeravati uopće! 

tina, već sam ti na prvoj strani htjela reći da se maneš jalova posla (na stranu što ponekad nisi bila ni u pravu), al sad kad si otišla u defenzivu, sad je ionako svejedno. i da si i iz hira prestala, so what ?!

----------


## Tina406

> zhabica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  zarko me zanima kako je tvoje dojenje pocelo i zavrsilo. ko sto cure kazu, da znas za drugi put i da znas savjetovat svoje prijateljice.  
> 
> 
> a i ne samo to, nego i iz nekih sebicnih razloga - da naucim. no ako ne zelis pricat, ok. samo sam ja jako znatizeljna.


Moje dojenje je počelo 4h nakon poroda, Tia je bila u sobi samnom cijelo vrijeme prva 3 dana i dobila cicu kada god je tražila. Dobila sam ragade, jako su rane krvarile, sestre su forsirale na dojenju svejedno i nisu mi htjele reći sa čime mogu sanirati te rane. Mazala sam bepantenom, kasnije masti baš za ragade (ne mogu se sjetiti naziva, ona mast koju ne treba ispirat radi dojenja, iako sam ja ispirala), uz užasne bolove sam dojila. Nakon 3 dana Tiu su preselili na odjel jer je dobila infekciju od zelene plodne vode i trebala je 7 dana primati antibiotike. Jedva sam sanirala ragade. Dok je bila odvojena od mene sam se izdajala i nosila izdojeno mlijeko i hranila ju time na bočicu, nudila sam joj i ciku, sestre ju hranile mojim mlijekom na čašicu (pommiješanim sa (kršitelj koda)om ugl. jer ga nikad ne bi izdojila koliko treba). Uz sve to je i dalje bila na cici da se ne odvikne. Izdajanjem je sve manje mlijeka dolazilo, više (kršitelj koda)a se miješalo. Onda sam ja dobil visoku temp. i groznicu i dalje se izdajala da malena pije moje mlijeko. Nisam htjlea (kršitelj koda), iako su sestre uvijek umiješale malo, jer malena je bila uvijek gladna, mojeg mlijeka nikad dosta. Tako se i doma nastavilo, a mlijeka sve manje uz sve veći trud i sve veću njezinu potrebu za papicom.

----------


## MGrubi

> pa grijeh je davati djetetu AD, zar ne znaš ?!


samo ću te bljedo pogledati  :? 
pa svaka majka ima pravo odlučiti dojiti ili ne
u čemu je problem?





> to TI odlučuješ tko je koliko napravio ?!


čista matematika
može pitait:
1. ukućane, rodbinu
2. medicinare (doktore, sestre)
3. SOs telefon, savjetnice




> što su rodine savjetnice jedine u ovoj državi kompetentne za davanje savjeta o dojenju ?!


da, one su prošle testiranja

ja znam dosta, ali nisam polagala nikakav test

a tko drugi je još toliko informiran o pitanjima problema kod dojenja?

----------


## zhabica

> patronažna sestra rekla


da dojim svaka 3 sata, jednu dojku 10-15 min pa drugu dojku tako, ako place znaci da je gladan i da nemam mlijeka i da mu dam AD, kad sam rekla da ne bi onda mi je rekla neka mu dam malo caja i secera da ce ga to zasitit   :Crying or Very sad:  ali ako doji cesce od svaka 3 sata da to nije u redu   :Crying or Very sad:  

naravno da je savjet koma, najprije dijete je dojilo non stop, ali doslovno non stop se nije skida i zamisli mene u kakvoj sam panici bila a nisan ni znala da je to normlano, samo sam si uz pomoc mm-a utuvila u glavu da je normalno, iako san plakala i mucila se i pitala sta radim krivo i bila uvjerena da nemam dovoljno mlijeka, a imala sam i nisam mu ni jednom dala AD nakon bolnice. 

u bolnici bi mi ga uzeli jer je gotov podoj i dali bi mu AD jer ja kao nemam mlijeka a meni od tuge mlijeko curi po meni, spavacici, niz nogu jer nemam di s njim i jer mi ne daju dijete da ga dojim ... 

ma joooooooooooooooooooj, evo san se sad ja ispucala   :Crying or Very sad:  

toliko o pravim savjetima. 

sva sreca da sam imala memento o dojenju i mm koji je surfa po netu i trazija informacije i mamu edukatoricu koja me utjesila da je sve u redu  pa smo prezivjeli pocetak. 

imala sam pravu podrsku i tocne informacije. i srecu. i kod nas je eto upalilo.

----------


## Maya&Leon

> *Evo sada pročitajte svoje postove i pogledajte kako forsirate u svojem mišljenju da majke koje više ne doje su si same krive jer se nisu dovoljno trudile.* *Nije ni čudo što nabacate komlekse ženama i utuvite im u glavu da nisu dobre majke jer se ne trude dovoljno.* 
> ... *I ne, ne možete me uvjeriti da sam si sama kriva, jer znam da nisam, znam da sam dala SVE od sebe, i nemam grižnju sasvjeti jer je nemam zašto imati.*


Tina, Tina, Tina, Tina - ma gdje si ti ovo draga iščitala iz naših postova  :? 

Cijelo vrijeme propuštaš uvidjeti da te ovdje nitko ne napada niti inzistira na *osjećaju krivice*. Pretužno je što si to uopće i pomislila.... :/ 
Ovdje ti pišu druge majke i savjetnice za dojenje, žene sa velikim i konkretnim iskustvom, bilo svojim, bilo stečenim kroz godine davanja savjeta i iskustva drugih majki. Mudra žena bi barem ostavila otvorenu mogućnost da one IPAK znaju o svemu malo više nego ti, budući da to rade već niz godine. 
Iz nekog razloga si odlučila već unaprijed osuditi i Rode i Forum. No znaš, ukoliko ti se ovdje ne sviđaju stavovi, uvijek imaš mogućnost otići na drugi forum. Ovdje se stalno raspravlja. Otvoreno i argumentirano. 

p.s. pod argumente ne ulazi pozivanje na stavove drugog foruma, a  kada si to odlučila napraviti nadam se da si uočila da čak i tamo ima onih koji ne dijele njihovo mišljenje... jer TO je smisao dijaloga.... na svakom forumu   :Love:

----------


## MGrubi

> [
> Moje dojenje je počelo 4h nakon poroda, Tia je bila u sobi samnom cijelo vrijeme prva 3 dana i dobila cicu kada god je tražila.
> 
>  Dobila sam ragade, jako su rane krvarile, sestre su forsirale na dojenju svejedno i nisu mi htjele reći sa čime mogu sanirati te rane.
> 
>   Nakon 3 dana Tiu su preselili na odjel jer je dobila infekciju od zelene plodne vode i trebala je 7 dana primati antibiotike. Jedva sam sanirala ragade. Dok je bila odvojena od mene sam se izdajala i nosila izdojeno mlijeko i hranila ju time na bočicu, nudila sam joj i ciku, sestre ju hranile mojim mlijekom na čašicu (pommiješanim sa (kršitelj koda)om ugl. jer ga nikad ne bi izdojila koliko treba). Uz sve to je i dalje bila na cici da se ne odvikne. 
> 
> Izdajanjem je sve manje mlijeka dolazilo, više (kršitelj koda)a se miješalo. Onda sam ja dobil visoku temp. i groznicu i dalje se izdajala da malena pije moje mlijeko. Nisam htjlea (kršitelj koda), iako su sestre uvijek umiješale malo, jer malena je bila uvijek gladna, mojeg mlijeka nikad dosta. Tako se i doma nastavilo, a mlijeka sve manje uz sve veći trud i sve veću njezinu potrebu za papicom.


ragrade nastanu zbog nepravilnog položaja na dojci, pogotovo tako teške   :Sad:  
i ja sam ih imala, ali samo je boljelo , jer nisam ju nikako uspjevala školski namjestiti

uopće nije bilo uredu od tih sestara što su samo forsirale dojenje bez savjeta, trebale su provjeriti položaj na sisi (ako znaju kako izgleda pravilni položaj usana) , dati savjet, a ne samo prebacivati sve na tebe, ka to je tvoje dijete pa se snalazi kako god znaš
nije uredu, što su forsirale bez savjeta

izdajajlica nije tako efikasna ko kad beba pravilno sisa, neke žene uspiju i do godinu dana izdajati za bebu koja neće sisati, a nekima izdajanje baš i ne sjeda dobro pa se sa svremenom mljeko smanjuje, jer se sisa ne isprazni tako efikasno kao kad beba sisa
to ti je jednostavno takav mehanizam

bebica je rasla, potrebe za količinom mljeka su se povečavale, a tebi izdajanje nije uspijevalo povečati proizvodnju mljeka
relaktacija nije laka (povratak na samo sisu), pogledaj link: 
http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...D=111&Show=603

za ne-daj-bože drugi put

----------


## MGrubi

> i nisam mu ni jednom dala AD nakon bolnice. 
> .


ja jesam 2x
nisam znala za skok u razvoju 
srečom sam išla proguglati za grčeve i naletjela na rodin forum
ja sam bila uvjerena da neću imati dovoljno mljeka, jerbo samimala male sise, i bile su mi kompleks čitav pubertet

a u rodilišti je bilo sve ok, do 2. noći
mala plakala, grčila se trpala ruke usta, ja uvjerena da nema mljeka, jer sve moje rodice, moja mater, sve one su imale 2-3 dan mljeka za bacanje, prepune sise, ja ništa, sise najnormalnije, ništa napeto
mala plače  čitavu noć, cimerica izdaja do iznemoglosti jerbo ima previše mljeka
zovem sestru, bila 3 carska, bebe plaču, ne može mi doći
u noć sam proplakala ja i mala
ja sam plakala jer nemam mljeka, dijete mi gladno (to sam mislila)
ali niej bilo gladno, imala je grčeve

oko 4: 30 ujutro upada u sobu sestra, vidno iznervirana, odbrusila mi da imam mljeka (pritisnula sisu) i da mala ima grčeve, i onda mi je rekla da sam ja kriva za te grčeve jer pijem sokove (bili su pokraj kreveta)

ne mogu ti opisati kako užasno sam se osječala nakon tih njenih riječi
kao da sam ja trebala znati da bebe imaju grčeve od soka, da kako sam ja bila tako glupa da to priredim svom djetetu   :Sad:  

na kraju grčevi uopće nisu bili uzrokovani sokovima, nego mojim pijenjem kravljeg mljeka

----------


## zhabica

tina hvala sto si ovo podijelila sa mnom i zadovoljila moju sebicnu znatizelju.  :Heart:  

jasno mi je gdje je nastao problem, a mislim da je i tebi jasno, ti si mlijeka imala ali je dijete dobivalo sve vise AD zbog situacije u kojoj ste obje bile i sve manje sisalo cime se smanjila proizvodnja mlijeka. 

zao mi je sto vam je bilo tako tesko i nadam se da ste sada obje dobro. 

i dalje stojim pri svojim uvjerenjima i potpuno razumijem tvoju tesku situaciju.   :Heart:   :Love:  

i da si iz hira prestala to bi bila tvoja legitimna odluka i ni tada nije za osudu. samo sam htjela cut tvoje argumente za ono sto tvrdis a ja smatram da nisi u pravu o mamama koje nemaju mlijeka itd. 


ovaj moj ispucavaju post prije je zapravo reakcija na danasnju situaciju u kojoj je moje dvoje dragih izaslo iz bolnice s uvjerenjem da ona nema dovoljno mlijeka i da mu mora davat AD, da su joj bradavice lose i potpuno obeshrabrena "savjetima" koje je dobila u bolnici s mislju da je losa mama jer ga ne moze namjestit kako treba i jer jos nije uspjela dojit bez sesirica ... pa san jos pod dojmom  :Crying or Very sad:  skuzajte sto odoh u OT...

----------


## zhabica

tina hvala sto si ovo podijelila sa mnom i zadovoljila moju sebicnu znatizelju.  :Heart:  

jasno mi je gdje je nastao problem, a mislim da je i tebi jasno, ti si mlijeka imala ali je dijete dobivalo sve vise AD zbog situacije u kojoj ste obje bile i sve manje sisalo cime se smanjila proizvodnja mlijeka. 

zao mi je sto vam je bilo tako tesko i nadam se da ste sada obje dobro. 

i dalje stojim pri svojim uvjerenjima i potpuno razumijem tvoju tesku situaciju.   :Heart:   :Love:  

i da si iz hira prestala to bi bila tvoja legitimna odluka i ni tada nije za osudu. samo sam htjela cut tvoje argumente za ono sto tvrdis a ja smatram da nisi u pravu o mamama koje nemaju mlijeka itd. 


ovaj moj ispucavaju post prije je zapravo reakcija na danasnju situaciju u kojoj je moje dvoje dragih izaslo iz bolnice s uvjerenjem da ona nema dovoljno mlijeka i da mu mora davat AD, da su joj bradavice lose i potpuno obeshrabrena "savjetima" koje je dobila u bolnici s mislju da je losa mama jer ga ne moze namjestit kako treba i jer jos nije uspjela dojit bez sesirica ... pa san jos pod dojmom  :Crying or Very sad:  skuzajte sto odoh u OT...

----------


## zhabica

> Udruga Roda


OT: ja bi samo napomenula da je sve sto sam napisala na topicu MOJE osobno misljenje, a ne misljenje udruge Roda. Nisam clanica udruge Roda nego samo forumasica ovog foruma, ako se budu interpretirale moje rijeci neka se zna.  :Wink:

----------


## Felix

odgovorit cu samo na ovo:



> Rodama je teško educirati majke u rodilištima


kako si ti uopce zamislila to rodino savjetovanje po rodilistima? zar mislis da je to tako jednostavno? :? 

1. samih roda, obucenih savjetnica za dojenje, ima daleko daleko premalo da bi pokrile sva rodilista, cak i da ne rade svoje poslove (a rade) i da svo svoje slobodno vrijeme daju za rad rode (sto naravno ne rade, a imaju i djecu, na kraju krajeva).

2. zar mislis da netko moze jednostavno uci u rodiliste i obilaziti sobe s rodiljama i djecom? :? svojedobno je postojala suradnja jednog rodilista i roda, ali brzo je prekinuta, od strane rodilista.

u rodilistima postoje sestre i postoje pedijatri, jedna od osnovnih zadaca im jest pruziti tocne informacije o dojenju i pomoci pri uspostavi dojenja. cesto nije tako, nazalost. ali roda ne moze pomoci vise od svog sos telefona, ovog foruma i drugih aktivnosti (rodina mlijecna konferencija itd.)

----------


## anchie76

Hello Tina  :Smile:  

Meni nije bas jasno, na koji nacin to udruga FORSIRA zene da doje?  Da li smo mi ikada nekome rekli da mora dojiti, da ne smije prestati, da ne dojenje nije opcija?  Sa sigurnoscu cu ti reci da to zasigurno nikad nismo rekli.  Cak naprotiv, x puta smo tjesili mame na SOS telefon da je ok sto su morali uvesti adapt jer je zdravlje djeteta najbitnije i da tek onda kad je dijete zdravo i veselo, da se tek onda moze opet razmisljati o vracanju na dojenje   :Smile:  

Gledajuci nase stope dojenja - nema se sto reci, brojke govore same za sebe... Dojenje je gadno krenulo nizbrdo - a sve zbog losih informacija i sistema koji podmece nogu zenama umjesto da im pomogne kad su u problemima.

Sto se tvoje situacije tice, mogu ti reci da ti zasigurno nisi dobila adekvatnu podrsku od sistema da uspijes.  I tebi su podmetnuli nogu.  Da su ti bili dobra podrska onda bi neke stvari napravili drugacije:

1) pomogli bi ti da poboljsate polozaj na dojci - ocigledno nije bio dobar jer je doslo do ozljedjivanja bradavice

2) pomogli bi ti kako da efikasnije i vise izdojis  - to je tehnika koja se mora savladati, i rijetko koja zena uspije izvuci kolicinu koju beba uspije izvuci.  Postoji x trikova za uspjesnije izdajanje, bilo bi od velike pomoci da su koji podijelili s tobom.

3) objasnile bi ti zasto je bitno ne davati bocicu djetetu koje ima problema s polozajem (pogle tocku 1) - jer se ZNA da bocica moze uzrokovati dodatne probleme s polozajem, te bi te naucile kako da ga hranis na zlicu, cjevcicu ili salicu

4) pomogli bi ti da su te naucili na koji nacin da smanjujes kolicinu adaptiranog i na koji nacin da povecavas kolicinu svog mlijeka.  Umjesto toga, oni su te poslali van iz bolnice cvrsto te uvjerivsi kroz sve svoje postupke kako nemas dovoljno mlijeka   :Sad:  

5) tvoja pedijatrica bi ti jaaako pomogla da ti je taj prvi mjesec CESTITALA na tolikom trudu (bilo tko tko je probao izdajati, ZNA koliko je to tesko i naporno) i na djetetovom napretku taj mjesec. 700 gr je IZVRSNO dobivanje na kilazi!  I to je bio tvoj veliki uspjeh  :Yes:   No umjesto toga, ona je konstatirala da je mogao dobiti i vise  :/   Tvoja pedijatrica ocigledno nije u toku s najnovijim svjetskim preporukama i saznanjima da je minimalan dobitak tih prvih mjeseci 450gr.  SVE iznad toga je jako dobar dobitak na kilazi.  Ako je dijete dobilo manje, onda se gleda sto ne stima s dojenjem i kako se toj mami moze pomoci (konstatacija "vi nemate dovoljno mlijeka" nece mami pomoci, vise bi pomogla pitanja "koliko cesto dojite?" "koliko cesto mijenjate dojke?" "da li dodajte caj, vodu?" "da li koristite dudu?" "da li dijete doji po noci?" itd. itd.  Ali vecina nasih pedijatara nece postaviti takva pitanja, jer jednostavno ne znaju rijesiti problem s dojenem koje ne ide savrseno   :Sad:  )

Cisto kao info za tebe.  Dobitak 1700 gr na kilazi u mjesec dana nije "normalan" niti uobicajen.  To je obicno znak da mama ima prejaki refleks otpustanja mlijeka, i to zna stvoriti velike probleme u dojenju i cak uzrokovati prestanak dojenja.  Isto kao sto neka djeca dobivaju 450gr tako neka dobivaju 1700 gr.  To je sve odraz njihove individualnosti, i to treba postivati.  Ne treba ocekivati da ce svi dobivati 1700 gr kao ni da ce svi dobivati 450 gr.

Steta je sto ti je sistem od pocetka usadio kriva ocekivanja, i na svakom koraku ti podmetnuo nogu.  Bilo bi vam puno lakse da ste dobili kvalitetne savjete i pomoc tada kad ti je trebalo.

Sljedeci put, nadam se da ce i sistem biti bolji.  Dug je to proces.  Zastarjele su to informacije koje se sire.  Dolaze i novi doktori, i nove babice i polako se sire nova saznanja. Samo sto je to spor proces i ne desava se preko noci.

Mi tu postojimo jer zelimo pomoci zenama koje zele da im pomognemo.  Zato nam se i javljaju na forum i na telefon - jer zele da im pomognemo.  A izmedju pomaganja njima, sudjelujemo zajedno s Ministarstvom Zdravstva, Unicefom i drugima, s kojima se borimo da tog podmetanja nogu mamama bude s vremenom sve manje i manje.

Nadam se da sam uspjela pojasniti neke stvari.  Ako imas jos pitanja, slobodno me pitaj   :Smile:

----------


## Tina406

> Zašto na ovom forumu nema niti jedan topic, a kamoli podforum o AM.
> 			
> 		
> 
> vidi ovdje 
> http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=50230


I dalje ne vidim ništa. Evo upravo sam ja otvorila topic jer sam u nedoumici između 2 AD i tražim savjete, a kad ono dobim link na pravila foruma i što pročitam??




> Na osnovu toga na ovom forumu, čiji je host Udruga RODA, *pružanje ili traženje savjeta ili informacija o prehrani djeteta o adaptiranom mlijeku nije dobrodošlo* i biti će obeshrabrivano. Ukoliko trebate informacije u ovom području, *molimo da ih ne tražite na ovom forumu* već da se savjetujete s liječnikom vašeg djeteta. *Razmjena iskustava o prehrani adaptiranim mlijekom također spada u ovo područje i nije dobrodošla na ovom forumu*.


I dalje mi govorite da se ovdje može pronaći svaki savjet i su sve bebe i mame jednake???

 :shock:

----------


## Maya&Leon

:Nope: 

... ne vjerujem da si iz svega samo to vidjela ...
svaka čast, barem ti se ne može upornost osporiti, iako, dodala bih, trošiš je na krivoj strani   :Grin:  

pozdrav

----------


## trstika

tina, ako te zanima koje adaptirano izabrati, pogledaj na
http://www.mameibebe.biz.hr/phpBB2/viewforum.php?f=39

----------


## Tina406

> tina, ako te zanima koje adaptirano izabrati, pogledaj na
> http://www.mameibebe.biz.hr/phpBB2/viewforum.php?f=39


Hvala, ali zanima me između 2 određena, našla sam (kršitelj koda)ovo savjetovalište pa s njima komuniciram trenutno. 
Još jednom hvala.  :Smile:

----------


## anjica

> majuska prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> tina, ako te zanima koje adaptirano izabrati, pogledaj na
> http://www.mameibebe.biz.hr/phpBB2/viewforum.php?f=39
> 
> 
> Hvala, ali zanima me između 2 određena, našla sam H****savjetovalište pa s njima komuniciram trenutno. 
> Još jednom hvala.


  :Rolling Eyes:   sta mislis da ce ti oni mozda preporuciti nekog drugog proizvodjaca

i steta sto se ne zelis osvrnuti na post od anchie76

----------


## Tina406

Da ste mi dozvolili da pišem ovdje o tome, znala bi da se dvoumim između 2 AD

leonisa editirala dio posta u skladu s pravilima foruma

----------


## sladjanaf

> Tina406 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  majuska prvotno napisa
> ...


ne mogu odoljeti...

najbolje da se posavjetuje s pedijatrom 
 :Rolling Eyes:  
jer on zna najbolje   :Rolling Eyes:  
bez obzira što ga možda plaća baš mister H.

a anchie je standardno dobra, bez da potcjenjuje pamet sugovornice.

----------


## leonisa

sladjana  :Nope:  
ne, korektno bi bilo postivati pravla foruma, ma koliko se ona mozda cinila besmislena  :Wink:

----------


## sladjanaf

> sladjana  
> ne, korektno bi bilo postivati pravla foruma, ma koliko se ona mozda cinila besmislena


ah leonisa, stanndardno se ne razumijemo   :Wink:

----------


## leonisa

:Smile:  
ma razumijemo se, ja kuzim sta ti oces reci.
moze se i samo odgovoriti- na ovom forumu nje dopustena rasprava o AD.
bez dodatka o pedijatru.
a s druge strane, ne bi bilo potrebe za "spomnjanjem pedijatra" kad bi svi forumasi procitala pravila foruma i pridrzavala ih se, zar ne?  :Wink: 
da se uopce igdje majku "upucuje".
jel to prihvatljviji nacin?

----------


## letvica

vidim da se odavno ne pise na ovom topicu al slucajno sam naletila na njega i moram nešto reći budući se spominjao normalan i nenormalan prirast težine. 
moj marko nije dobijao dovoljno već negdje od kraja drugog mjeseca i iskreno da sam mislila kako će s ad napredovati kako treba i kako će me to spasiti višemjesečne sekiracije bez razmišljanja bih prešla na adaptirano. budući sam kad se prvi pad njegovog prirasta težine desio - za mjesec dana samo 350 grama dakle čak ni onih 480 poželjnih, kombinirala sam ad s mojim mlijekom koje sam mučki izdajala da navučem ubijeđena, opet radi pedijatara, da je do mene. to je trajalo deset dana pri čemu sam vidjela da nakon boce mog i iste kol ad dijete bude jednako sito, ne popije ništa više ad od mog, ništa ga kraće ne drži (nudila bih svako malo al on ne bi htio dok nije baš gladan) i ništa više nije dobio na težini (u deset dana svega 50 grama, uz svu muku i trud i stalno nuđenje on jednostavno nije htio jesti više od neke min količine). 
kako sam uspjela navući mlijeko uz odobrenje pedijatra nastavila sam samo s mojim mlijekom, na žalost na bocu jer nisam se psihički bila u stanju ponovno boriti s dijetetom i slušati vrištanje zbog vraćanja na ciku iako sam u tom uspjela prvi put nakon povratka iz rodilišta. za to i sada krivim sebe, al ti problemi s njegovom težinom su me dotukli gore i od poroda i svih onih početnih teškoća, lakše mi je bilo mučit sebe konstantnim izdajanjem. 
moj point je da smo u 6 mjeseci jedva uspjeli poduplati težinu, naš prosjek je nekih 550/600 grama al samo zahvljujući prvom mjesecu kad smo dobili 1300 grama drugom kada smo dobili 700 g, 3,4, 5 i 6 mjesec redom 350,350,400 pa 500! ni sad ne očekujem da ćemo dobivati onih 240 poželjnih u drugoj polovici godine, ja sam se opustila, i ne pratim svaki gram jer sam napokon prihvatila da je moj bebač takav kakav jest i da ima neki svoj tempo. Ništa drukčije ne bi bilo ni da smo prešli skroz na ad samo bih svom djetetu uskratila zaštitu koju mu je moje mlijeko pružilo, jer činjenica je da do sada nije imao temperature. Dakle, malen prirast je sasvim normalan, samo to puno mama ne zna i muči se radi toga... da sam bar tad već bila na rodi...
ono što će mene zauvijek proganjati je (pogotovo nakon što sam počela čitati rodu i vidjela gdje sam sve mogla uraditi pametnije) da sam mu zbog svoje slabosti uskratila onu vezu koja se uspostavlja dugotrajnim dojenjem...

i da, oko mene je bilo mama koje su nakon nekoliko mastitisa (meni se zahvaljujući izdajalici nije desio) odustajale i rekle kako ih je spasilo ad, da mogu spavati po čitavu noć, i nije mi bilo lako gledati kako njihova djeca napreduju po knjizi s ustaljenim redosijedom hranjenja, dok ja nosam boce i izdajalice i stalno se nadam da će htjeti bar koji ml više pojesti i ustajem noću svaki sat i nudim ne bi li namirili bar pola l dnevno. al ovo je bilo dragocjeno iskustvo, i drugi put ću pametnije a ovom ću pružiti maksimalno koliko mogu u situaciji koja jest.

ne znam koliko sam bila suvisla, al ove me teme uvijek pogode. imati informaciju je najbitnije jer informiran čovjek je spašen čovjek  :Smile:

----------


## kahna

*letvica*  :Love:

----------


## mati

Tina svaka ti cast na srpljenju ...kako samo izdrzavas sve ove presinge.Ja ne bi imala zivaca.Moje ti je misljenje da samo gubis vrijeme objasnjavajuci se s njima,zar ne vidis da su te uhvatile u masinu.  :Love:

----------


## njokica

> Na žalost, NIJE svim majkama jasno. Glorifikacija AM je snažna u reklamnoj industriji. Tu je i krenula rasprava, zar ne? Zato se i forsira tamo gdje se može forsirati, a kao što sam i spomenula - kada se forsira onda krene lavina kritika. Gdje je tu logika?
> 			
> 		
> 
> Gdje je to snažna, kada je zabranjena??
> Vama svaka čast na promoviranju dojenja, ali sve ima svoje granice, *a vi ste pretjerali!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. Ako je Roda pretjerala u promoviranju dojenja (yeah, right  :Laughing:  ), što onda reći na reklame za AD koje se nalaze u specijaliziranim časopisima za roditeljstvo na svakih nekoliko stranica, u većini pedijatrijskih ordinacija letci raznoraznih proizvođača, satovi na zidu s njihovim logom + obavezno blokići na kojima sestra zapisuje podsjetnik za slijedeći pregled i još puno sličnih stvari...  :Rolling Eyes:  

2. znači, dojenje po tebi nije normalno...   :Nope:  

3. pogledaj malo tekstove na portalu, ja sam samo jednom bila pročitala pismo HP-u u kojem su jasno izneseni argumenti protiv takve akcije i odmah mi je sve bilo jasno...

4. čemu te licemjerne puse na kraju skoro svakog tvog posta?

5. nakon dosad pročitanih postova se, kao dojilja, osjećam prilično povrijeđeno. Međutim, to ne bi nikako bio prvi put da se sretnem s majkom male bebe koja je, zbog pogrešnih informacija ili čak nedobivanja nikakvih informacija, odustala od dojenja, i koja nakon toga svim sredstvima opravdava svoju odluku. To je ok, najnormalniji ljudski postupak, i to mi je odmah iz prvog tvog posta bilo evidentno. A isto tako je evidentno da si stvorila podosta iskrivljenu predodžbu o tome čime se ova udruga bavi. Naprimjer, ja nigdje na portalu nisam našla niti izbliza implikaciju na tvoju tvrdnju da Udruga omalovažava majke koje ne doje, a ako sam takvo što čula, to sam pročitala po drugim forumima, ili čula od drugih ljudi koji imaju a priori negativan stav prema Udruzi jerbo su čili opet od neke treće osobe da su Rode "zločeste"  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

> Tina svaka ti cast na srpljenju ...kako samo izdrzavas sve ove presinge.Ja ne bi imala zivaca.Moje ti je misljenje da samo gubis vrijeme objasnjavajuci se s njima,zar ne vidis da su te uhvatile u masinu.


ne, one gube vrijeme, i svaka im čast na strpljenju i smirenosti!   :Wink:

----------


## MARIOVA_MAMA

> a sad gle ovo: mi , ljudi, kao vrsta postojimo najmanje 10 000 god, adaptirano postoji zadnjih 60-ak god
> da je tvoja tvrdnja istinita tj. da je večina žena nesposobna dojiti (fizički nedostatak) onda bi večina beba umirale od gladi, a prema % koje sam navela samo bi 18% beba preživjelo
> a da je to istinito nas ne bi bilo blizu 6 miljardi na Zemlji, jer bi izumrli u prvih 200-tinjak godina


Ti očito ne znaš da i prije žene nisu imale mlijeka ili iz drugog razloga nisu mogle dojiti, ali su im druge dojilje dolazile u pomoć. Tako ti je moja baba othrtanila i dijete koje nije bilo njeno. 

Tako da ti gornja izjava ne pije vodu.

----------


## kahna

> MGrubi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> a sad gle ovo: mi , ljudi, kao vrsta postojimo najmanje 10 000 god, adaptirano postoji zadnjih 60-ak god
> da je tvoja tvrdnja istinita tj. da je večina žena nesposobna dojiti (fizički nedostatak) onda bi večina beba umirale od gladi, a prema % koje sam navela samo bi 18% beba preživjelo
> a da je to istinito nas ne bi bilo blizu 6 miljardi na Zemlji, jer bi izumrli u prvih 200-tinjak godina
> 
> 
> Ti očito ne znaš da i prije žene nisu imale mlijeka ili iz drugog razloga nisu mogle dojiti, ali su im druge dojilje dolazile u pomoć. Tako ti je moja baba othrtanila i dijete koje nije bilo njeno. 
> ...


*MARIOVA_MAMA* dobrodošla!

A prije negoli napadaš druge, možda da se sama malo više informiraš o dojenju   :Wink:  
Za početak ovdje:
http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=115&Show=1930

A nebi bilo zgorega:
http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=238&Show=2131
http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=239&Show=2116

Na portalu ima jako jako puno korisnih tekstova -- pa navali.  :Kiss:

----------


## MARIOVA_MAMA

> MARIOVA_MAMA prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  MGrubi prvotno napisa
> ...


Nisam ja nikog napala. Samo govorim činjenice. A o dojenju znam sasvim dovoljno. I nisu mi trebali forumi za to. 

Pomogla mi je knjižica sretna beba.

----------


## kahna

Hajde stvarno, ali stvarno pročitaj barem dio tekstova koje sam ti linkala da
ne skačeš sama sebi u usta.

Jer sudeći po tvojim izjavama -- mislim da ipak ne znaš dovoljno.
Nhf

----------


## leonisa

knjizca nije (ne)sretna beba vec, vjerujem, moja prva godina, koja koliko god bila dobra ili ne, sigurno nije imala ovoliko dobrih i sveobuhvatnih tekstova kao sto mi imamo na portalu.
i ja sam istu knjigu citala, ali tek sam ovdje zapravo "procitala".

istina je da su zene prije dojile tudju djecu i tuzno je sto danas toga vise nema i sto izmedju mogucnosti dojenja i hranjenja djeteta adaptiranim ne postoji opcija o kojoj ti pricas ili ono sto je realnije, banke mlijeka, jer je ono zasigurno puno bolje nego kravlje, makoliko ono adaptrano bilo.

----------


## MARIOVA_MAMA

> Hajde stvarno, ali stvarno pročitaj barem dio tekstova koje sam ti linkala da
> ne skačeš sama sebi u usta.
> 
> Jer sudeći po tvojim izjavama -- mislim da ipak ne znaš dovoljno.
> Nhf


Hm, 

kako si zaključila da ne znam o dojenju? Ako nemam problema s dojenjem svojeg djeteta , te on napreduje odlično, nije li to dovoljno?

Ili? 

Ja sam ponovo pročitala svoj post (bože moj, svatko može pogriješti itd), ali nisam primjetila da sam sama sebi "skočila u usta", pa te molim da mi definiraš kako sam to učinila.

----------


## MARIOVA_MAMA

> knjizca nije (ne)sretna beba vec, vjerujem, moja prva godina, koja koliko god bila dobra ili ne, sigurno nije imala ovoliko dobrih i sveobuhvatnih tekstova kao sto mi imamo na portalu.
> i ja sam istu knjigu citala, ali tek sam ovdje zapravo "procitala".
> 
> istina je da su zene prije dojile tudju djecu i tuzno je sto danas toga vise nema i sto izmedju mogucnosti dojenja i hranjenja djeteta adaptiranim ne postoji opcija o kojoj ti pricas ili ono sto je realnije, banke mlijeka, jer je ono zasigurno puno bolje nego kravlje, makoliko ono adaptrano bilo.


Za ime imaš pravo, a i sigurno ovdje ima puno više savjeta nego u knjizi. Ali, ja nisam napisala da ovdje nema dobrih savjeta ili bilo što drugo, nego samo kažem da je meni ta knjiga bila dovoljna.

----------


## puntica

MARIOVA_MAMA,
ako već tvrdiš da ti je knjiga "moja prva godina" bila dovoljna da saznaš sve o dojenju (prihvaćam da je tebi to bilo dovoljno) onda si sigurno pročitala da tamo piše da *manje od 5%* žena ne može dojiti svoje dijete iz nekog "opravdanog" razloga.
a onda ne razumijem ovo: :?  :/ 




> MGrubi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> a sad gle ovo: mi , ljudi, kao vrsta postojimo najmanje 10 000 god, adaptirano postoji zadnjih 60-ak god
> da je tvoja tvrdnja istinita tj. da je večina žena nesposobna dojiti (fizički nedostatak) onda bi večina beba umirale od gladi, a prema % koje sam navela samo bi 18% beba preživjelo
> a da je to istinito nas ne bi bilo blizu 6 miljardi na Zemlji, jer bi izumrli u prvih 200-tinjak godina
> 
> 
> Ti očito ne znaš da i prije žene nisu imale mlijeka ili iz drugog razloga nisu mogle dojiti, ali su im druge dojilje dolazile u pomoć. Tako ti je moja baba othrtanila i dijete koje nije bilo njeno. 
> ...


i mislim da MGrubina izjava itekako drži vodu, čak i prema toj knjizi koju tu spominjemo.   :Wink:

----------


## kahna

> kahna prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Hajde stvarno, ali stvarno pročitaj barem dio tekstova koje sam ti linkala da
> ne skačeš sama sebi u usta.
> 
> Jer sudeći po tvojim izjavama -- mislim da ipak ne znaš dovoljno.
> Nhf
> 
> ...


Pa zaključila sam da ne znaš DOVOLJNO (a ne da ne znaš ništa) iz tvog posta upučenog MGrubi.

A u njemu si navela "_...da žene nisu imale mlijeka..._" što bi, da si 
pročitala koji tekst na portalu (a i linkala sam ti onaj o mitovima i 
istinama o dojenju) znala da je živi mit. Nažalost.

Jer ako žena doji onako kako bi trebalo,znaći na zahtijev dijeteta i 
ISKLJUČVO, odnosno bez dodataka vode, čajeva i koječega, u prvih 
6 mj. života - onda se ne može dogoditi "da nema mlijeka".

Osim u onom malom postotku žena koje stvarno ne mogu dojiti.

Nije mi bila namjera prepucavati se ili štogod slično, samo sam ti htjela 
aludirati na tvoju pogrešku.

I čestitam na uspješnom dojenju!

I ja od početka dojim bez ikakvih problema, ali ne znam kako bi sve
 završilo da nas je snašao koji problem, jer tek naknadno sam, ovdje na 
Rodinom portalu i forumu saznala pravu "istinu" o dojenju.
Odnosno koji su mogući problemi s dojenjem, kako do njih dolazi te kako ih riješiti ili u najboljem slučaju izbjeći.

----------


## saška

> Bilo bi pametnije i korisnije da su rode po rodilištima, jer medicinsko osoblje baš i nije od neke koristi. Rodama je teško educirati majke u rodilištima, a nije im teško pisati pisma protiv čestitki sa bočicama, protiv male Jane, naganjati novinare itd. itd. 
> 
> Osim toga, svi ste zapeli za dojenje. Forsirate


Tina, slažem se da bi bilo izvrsno da se rode u rodilištima, međutim, rodilišta se baš i ne trgaju za pomoći izvana je oni imaju osoblje koje smatraju dovoljno educiranim za pomoć majkama. 
Nadalje, roda (redovnih članica udruge) je tek stotinjak. Roda koje su prošle edukaciju za savjetnice na SOS telefonu (koja traje oko dvije godine) je dvadesetak (cure, ispravite me ukoliko griješim). Dakle raspolažemo s vrlo ograničenim ljudskim resursima koji ugl. imaju još i posao od kojeg žive i svoju obitelj i domaćinstvo o kojem se trebaju brinuti. Od nas se vrlo često očekuje nerealno puno, jer mi smo ipak udruga koja se sastoji od volontera. Mi ne dobijamo milione od države i nemamo ljude koji su plaćeni da bi 8 sati dnevno radili na nekom projektu. 
Nekada se na forumu zaista može iščitati postove koji počinju s "Možeš dojiti", "moraš dojiti", "Daješ svom djetetu najbolje"... Postove koji na pleća majke koja ima problem s dojenjem stavljaju velik teret. Također, ispod takvih postova nikada nećeš pročitati da je osoba koja ih je napisala član udruge i savjetnik na SOS telefonu. Zato što njihovi postovi počinju s npr. koliko ima popiškenih pelena, koliko je dijete dobilo u mjesec dana i druga pitanja kojima se utvrđuje kakvo je stanje djeteta i savjetnice će čak ukoliko misle da je nužno savjetovati uvođenje obroka adaptiranog mlijeka. 
Kada govorimo o adaptiranom, o njemu i njegovoj upotrebi može se čitati na drugim roditeljskim forumima, stranicama proizvođača i kod pedijatara. Mame koje su informatički pismene imaju pristup tim informacijama. Roda kao članica IBFANA to ne može na svom forumu.

Moraš kada govoriš o pritisku koji se čini na majke koje ne doje imati u vidu da ovdje postaju ugl. osobe koji nisu članovi udruge, tako da ne možeš ovaj forum poistovjetiti s Rodom. Osam tisuća posjeta dnevno - sto ljudi sto ćudi   :Smile:  .

Kada kažeš (sori ne da mi se tražiti citat) da Roda ništa drugo ne radi, svakako nisi u pravu. Dojenje je svakako jedan on najjačih i najstarijih projekata, ali radi se na jako puno drugih polja. Auto sjedalice su vjerovatno i tebi (kažem to tako jer vidim da imaš tek stotinjak postova pa predpostavljam da nisi dugo na forumu) poznate. Dakle puno radionica, brošura, besplatnih pregleda AS-ica, sudjelovanje u izradi novog zakona, educiranje zdravstvenih djelatnika, policije, imali smo i akcija s policijom...
Na području medicinski potpomognute oplodnje, 
Moram raditi, nastaviti ću kasnije...

----------


## MARIOVA_MAMA

> Hm, 
> 
> kako si zaključila da ne znam o dojenju? Ako nemam problema s dojenjem svojeg djeteta , te on napreduje odlično, nije li to dovoljno?
> 
> Ili? 
> 
> Ja sam ponovo pročitala svoj post (bože moj, svatko može pogriješti itd), ali nisam primjetila da sam sama sebi "skočila u usta", pa te molim da mi definiraš kako sam to učinila.


Pa zaključila sam da ne znaš DOVOLJNO (a ne da ne znaš ništa) iz tvog posta upučenog MGrubi.



[/quote]

Izgleda da imamo različitu definiciju riječi dovoljno.

----------


## leonisa

mislim da ovo ne vodi nikuda, zar ne?  :Smile:  

ajmo ovako...cure stu stavile linkove pa ako zelis znati jos vise, znas di mozes pogledati  :Saint:

----------


## Ariens

Pod ciju nadleznost spadaju reklame koje se mogu vidjeti na MAXtv? 
Recimo Jetix. Izmedju crtica idu reklame za dvije vrste adaptiranog. Nema nikakvog suptilnog reklamiranja. Bocica, beba i adaprtirano - sve u paketu i s veselom muzikom i djecjim smijehom.

----------


## kljucic

Ne znam da li je itko primijetio, ali jučer je na našem RTL-u osvanula reklama za AD. Eto, stiglo je i do nas...

----------


## Zara1

> Ne znam da li je itko primijetio, ali jučer je na našem RTL-u osvanula reklama za AD. Eto, stiglo je i do nas...


da i danas je bila nekoliko puta...

----------


## aries24

čak i noćas u red carpetu na novoj  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## spajalica

gledala sam i ja jucer na jednoj od dvije komercijalne televizije, ali se ne sjecam kojoj. vrijeme prikazivanja je bilo oko 17 sati. a cega se sjecam da je u igri bio NAN3 i poslije jos paleta proizvoda tipa adaptirano mlijeko 1+ (ne sjecam se svih detalja jer sam imala dan za mozak na pasu). i da nakraju sam si dala zadatka da zapamtim da je to bila reklama za (kršitelj koda).

----------


## Mater Studiorum

> gledala sam i ja jucer na jednoj od dvije komercijalne televizije, ali se ne sjecam kojoj. vrijeme prikazivanja je bilo oko 17 sati. a cega se sjecam da je u igri bio NAN3 i poslije jos paleta proizvoda tipa adaptirano mlijeko 1+ (ne sjecam se svih detalja jer sam imala dan za mozak na pasu). i da nakraju sam si dala zadatka da zapamtim da je to bila reklama za (kršitelj koda).


Evo, vidjela i ja i MM me pita krše li to oni neki zakon i koji...

----------


## (maša)

i ja vidjela jučer 2 puta..

----------


## bimba iaia

Vidla i ja danas oko 12...(kršitelj koda) reklama...a sitnim slovima ono kao majčino je najbolje, ALI mi reklamiramo svoje 
"dok ga vi štite iz vana ,mi ga štitimo iznutra" -valjda probioticima ?!

----------


## Pinky

ja bi zabranila i reklame za kravlje mlijeko za odrasle ljude. opcepoznata cinjenica u imalo informiranije osobe je da je kravlje mlijeko atak na ljudski organizam i da ga se ne treba konzumirati.
jogurt i sir da, mlijeko ne.

----------


## Death-of-Art

ovo mi je totalni minus za (kršitelj koda). kupila sam njihove neke pahuljice koje se miješaju s mlijekom i sad ću ih bacit u smeće. više niti jedan njihov proizvod kupiti neću.

----------


## Superman

Jučer, (kršitelj koda) reklama za AD, HRT, večernji termin...  :Shock:

----------


## annie84

Aha, i to se dogodilo. Vrlo cudno jer do sada nisu ni jednom imali reklame....sto se dogodilo u upravi marketinga, vjerojatno novo lice...

----------


## leonisa

> Jučer, (kršitelj koda) reklama za AD, HRT, večernji termin...


tako mi i treba kađ ne gleđam TV... mozes li mi reci koji program i koji tocno termin?

----------


## Superman

> tako mi i treba kađ ne gleđam TV... mozes li mi reci koji program i koji tocno termin?


Na žalost, ne mogu ti pouzdano reći, znam samo da je bilo između 21 i 22h, i da je bio u pitanju HRT (1 ili 2 stvarno ne znam...). Reklama za Nan3. Ako opet budem vidjela takvo što, potrudit ću se da zapamtim detalje!

----------


## leonisa

> Na žalost, ne mogu ti pouzdano reći, znam samo da je bilo između 21 i 22h, i da je bio u pitanju HRT (1 ili 2 stvarno ne znam...). Reklama za Nan3. Ako opet budem vidjela takvo što, potrudit ću se da zapamtim detalje!


hvala  upalit cu i ja TV  :Smile:

----------


## Nia_Zg

Ja sam neki dan vidjela reklamu za adaptirano na jednom od naših regionalnih programa, ostala sam  :Shock: . Zar je kod nas dozvoljeno reklamirati adaptirano?

----------


## Fae

Potpisujem, i ja vidjela...i svaki put kad prikažu sjetim se kak moram obavjestiti "svoje" forumašice....

----------


## Pcelica Mara

Pa ta reklama se već neko vrijeme uredno vrti. Svakodnevno. I ja sam iznenađena, zar je to sad dozvoljeno?

Doduše, u dnu ekrana cijelo vrijeme piše nešto tipa "majčino mlijeko je najbolja hrana za djecu", ali tankim bijelim slovima.

----------

